# my cutty project



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

thanx mark!!!!!!! this is my rear setup for the cutty...running 2 black magic chrome street pumps to the rear,,chain bridged, with magic balls, 12in comp cylinders , with italian dumps...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's my cutty,,,,,,got my rims-n-tires from black magic too.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

another


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice!!! :cheesy: Are the tires white walls shaved, or are they the real 1 inch white walls, i can't find them anywhere.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 5 2004, 01:28 PM
> *Nice!!! :cheesy: Are the tires white walls shaved, or are they the real 1 inch white walls, i can't find them anywhere. *


  call mark at black magic hydraulics......they r shaved.....i'm sure he'll hook u up......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

magic balls...................


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 5 2004, 11:28 AM
> *Nice!!! :cheesy: Are the tires white walls shaved, or are they the real 1 inch white walls, i can't find them anywhere. *


 Your looking for the remington fat whites. They dont make them anymore so you wont find the raised white wall anywhere unless somone has some stashed away. The only ones you can get now are the shaved whites. 



And layed back, your ride is looking tight. Hurry up and put them pumps in so you can have some fun....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got a couple sets of remingtons 1 inch whites!! on all 3 sets of my rims  i know i can get more a few places around here got em


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

started on the pump assembly last night.....shy a couple of fittings,, so i'll be going to the parts house today....but here is what it looks like now..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

another


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

the gears have 4 bolts holding them in too.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

VERY NICE! LOVE THE CUTTY TOO.


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

uh o, sombodys doin big thangs.......looks good dogg, keep up the good work...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

didn't pick up my fitting's today,,going tomorrow when i pick up my metal......here's some pics of the rear before we start ripping it out and reinforeing it in the morning.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

shocks or no shocks is the ????????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

and where do u guys run your brake lines???


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 8 2004, 08:27 PM
> *:0*


 WTF?

My Cutty didnt come with a rear sway bar.... hmmm


Rob


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Apr 8 2004, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (I Drag A55 @ Apr 8 2004, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Apr 8 2004, 08:27 PM
> *:0*


WTF?

My Cutty didnt come with a rear sway bar.... hmmm


Rob[/b][/quote]
Some cars do some don't!! I think it is a factory option! It just bolts to the rear trailering arms!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 8 2004, 09:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 8 2004, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some cars do some don't!! I think it is a factory option! It just bolts to the rear trailering arms! [/b][/quote]
what should i do with it timdawg????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 8 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 8 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what should i do with it timdawg????[/b][/quote]
If you want to 3-wheel take it off!  and send it to me!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by timdog57 at Apr 8 2004, 10:36 PM


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

timdog your 8hrs. away from me ......what u charge me to do the install if i bring it to u and u can keep the sway too.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 8 2004, 10:40 PM
> *timdog your 8hrs. away from me ......what u charge me to do the install if i bring it to u and u can keep the sway too.*


 What all you wanting done?! Want any reinforcing?! Actually I highly suggest reinforcing some!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 8 2004, 09:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 8 2004, 09:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Apr 8 2004, 10:40 PM
> *timdog your 8hrs. away from me ......what u charge me to do the install if i bring it to u and u can keep the sway too.*


What all you wanting done?! Want any reinforcing?! Actually I highly suggest reinforcing some! [/b][/quote]
2 pumps 2 the rear,,,1 pistin pump to the front ,, 3 dumps ,,6 batts,,, 4 swith panel,,,1 hop stick,,,,,chain bridge,,,reinforce everything we can without off frame...pm me


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 8 2004, 10:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 8 2004, 10:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 pumps 2 the rear,,,1 pistin pump to the front ,, 3 dumps ,,6 batts,,, 4 swith panel,,,1 hop stick,,,,,chain bridge,,,reinforce everything we can without off frame...pm me[/b][/quote]
:0 You got a PM!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats how im doin myne reiforce everythin without takin the body off


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 09:50 PM
> *thats how im doin myne reiforce everythin without takin the body off *


 im lifting my body up a bit, im gonna do the inside and outside of the frame all the way up, and im gonna try for 3 sides of the cross member. And of course all the suspension parts


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 8 2004, 08:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 8 2004, 08:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 pumps 2 the rear,,,1 pistin pump to the front ,, 3 dumps ,,6 batts,,, 4 swith panel,,,1 hop stick,,,,,chain bridge,,,reinforce everything we can without off frame...pm me[/b][/quote]
why only 6 batts if your using a piston pump


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

now 6 cause it's all the $$'s i have ,,will go up to 12 soon...
started today,,,,just can't wait..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

another


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good Luck!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0 thanx dawg....i'll send u the next one.....if u have any ideas on anything let me know


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :0 Why you all cutting the trunk floor out?! :0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

we r building a bridge across there and when i'm done with everything ,,i have stainlees steal that i'm filling the whole truck in..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 9 2004, 10:09 PM
> *we r building a bridge across there and when i'm done with everything ,,i have stainlees steal that i'm filling the whole truck in..*


 OK Cool!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i'm running 12 in. cylinders in the rear....chaining them off at around 7 3/4's to 8in. 

does that sound bout right????? and is there anything i have to extend????


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 9 2004, 10:56 PM
> *i'm running 12 in. cylinders in the rear....chaining them off at around 7 3/4's to 8in.
> 
> does that sound bout right????? and is there anything i have to extend????*


 extend upper trailing arms 1'' and shorten the driveshaft 1''..i would chain at 9 or 10 myself...but thats just me,,,,,well,,me, i would use 14's :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

by tha way,.....nice lookin cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Apr 10 2004, 12:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ Apr 10 2004, 12:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Apr 9 2004, 10:56 PM
> *i'm running 12 in. cylinders in the rear....chaining them off at around 7  3/4's to 8in.
> 
> does that sound bout right????? and is there anything i have to extend????*


extend upper trailing arms 1'' and shorten the driveshaft 1''..i would chain at 9 or 10 myself...but thats just me,,,,,well,,me, i would use 14's :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
r u sure about that???someones else told me if i used 14's i would have to do that but 12's should be cool..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

do i NEED a slip yoke??????


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 9 2004, 11:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 9 2004, 11:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u sure about that???someones else told me if i used 14's i would have to do that but 12's should be cool..[/b][/quote]
i had 12's on my cutty, 4 pumps, 8 batts, extended the upper trailing arms 1'' and shortened the driveshaft 1'' and it didnt bind up when locked all the way up....before i got it done,,i couldnt drive with it all the way up in tha back..it would make some aweful noise and bind up...then with extended...it was smooth sailing.....dont need a slip yoke,,,,,,if u extended and shorten those things,,,,it corrects your driveline....but u might want to take your upper brake line off and move it down a little bit,,,it seems like it stretches to the point of almost breaking if u dont can unbolt it,and weld the bracket down some,,get a longer hose or try to bend the bracket down some


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Apr 10 2004, 11:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ Apr 10 2004, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had 12's on my cutty, 4 pumps, 8 batts, extended the upper trailing arms 1'' and shortened the driveshaft 1'' and it didnt bind up when locked all the way up....before i got it done,,i couldnt drive with it all the way up in tha back..it would make some aweful noise and bind up...then with extended...it was smooth sailing.....dont need a slip yoke,,,,,,if u extended and shorten those things,,,,it corrects your driveline....but u might want to take your upper brake line off and move it down a little bit,,,it seems like it stretches to the point of almost breaking if u dont can unbolt it,and weld the bracket down some,,get a longer hose or try to bend the bracket down some[/b][/quote]
thanx dawg...i was thinking the same thing on the brake line....good info...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's some pics of the pumps fully assembled


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

if anyone needs the rear factory springs pm me..


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had 12's on my cutty, 4 pumps, 8 batts, extended the upper trailing arms 1'' and shortened the driveshaft 1'' and it didnt bind up when locked all the way up....before i got it done,,i couldnt drive with it all the way up in tha back..it would make some aweful noise and bind up...then with extended...it was smooth sailing.....dont need a slip yoke,,,,,,if u extended and shorten those things,,,,it corrects your driveline....but u might want to take your upper brake line off and move it down a little bit,,,it seems like it stretches to the point of almost breaking if u dont can unbolt it,and weld the bracket down some,,get a longer hose or try to bend the bracket down some[/b][/quote]
What kinda sound did it make, my cutlass makes an awefull high pitched sound when its locked up in the rear and i only have 8's but i guess its cus the coils were pretty big in the back and i had a coil under. Im redoin everything right now, but what sound did it make when it was locked up. This is it but it wasnt up all the in those pics. Im going with 14's this time i think



























Last edited by HiLow at Apr 10 2004, 10:30 PM


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+Apr 10 2004, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HiLow @ Apr 10 2004, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda sound did it make, my cutlass makes an awefull high pitched sound when its locked up in the rear and i only have 8's but i guess its cus the coils were pretty big in the back and i had a coil under. Im redoin everything right now, but what sound did it make when it was locked up. This is it but it wasnt up all the in those pics. Im going with 14's this time i think























[/b][/quote]
thats a phat cut dawg..u have any chains on that or was that the full 8in. lock-up???


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

it went a tiny bit higher, but it was just a basic 2 pump 4 dump, 4 batts coil under setup, no reinforcement. Im currently getting ready to redo the whole thing. I bought a new pump for the front, bought a welder, coils, fittings, i got everything and im gonna start next week hopefully. Gonna use the old 2 pumps for the rear, goin with 10 batts i think, 14's in the rear, and reinforcing as much as i can!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

not trying to be an asshole or anything...but


What about jackstands? 

Be careful man... 

Rob


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 ....  black magic products looking good :thumbsup: i know you will be very happy when the install is done. Ive seen most, if not all the cars black magic equipped here in vegas and they all keep the others in line :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

does this look straight????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

so when u gettin a euro clip??


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Apr 11 2004, 02:10 PM
> *so when u gettin a euro clip??*


 leaving it old school dawg....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

not hating bro but why didn't you just cut out the spring perches and weld in some c channel in there for your chain bridge?that way you didn't have to cut out the floor.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 11 2004, 02:19 PM
> *not hating bro but why didn't you just cut out the spring perches and weld in some c channel in there for your chain bridge?that way you didn't have to cut out the floor.*


 i thought about doing it that way,,,but i have some stainless steal laying around ,,so it will be easier to work on and then i can go back and pop rifit it in with that stainless,,,should look pretty good when i'm done...i hope..


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 5 2004, 10:07 AM
> *here's my cutty,,,,,,got my rims-n-tires from black magic too.*


 that is one badass cutty you got there nice nice!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

lookin good man. cant wait too get my shit.i just bought 2 more pumps to go wit it.4 pumps+10 batts= :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowregal_@Apr 11 2004, 09:12 PM
> *lookin good man. cant wait too get my shit.i just bought 2 more pumps to go wit it.4 pumps+10 batts= :biggrin:*


 they r red's too right???


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 11 2004, 09:54 PM
> *does this look straight????*


 Look like you're doin it right! Look how he beveled it and ran that nice full filled bead cross there... :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

yea everything is reds. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowregal_@Apr 12 2004, 01:24 PM
> *yea everything is reds. :biggrin:*


 throw the ones your getting from me on the front and u will be happy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks good man might have to come up there and serve yall sc boys GA vc SC


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 12 2004, 02:00 PM
> *looks good man might have to come up there and serve yall sc boys GA vc SC *


 come on ,,,we need some action around here...............lol....lol


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

cant wait to get that shit :biggrin: i will post pics when i am done with the lac. ttt 4 ya


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 11 2004, 12:55 PM
> *:0*


 is that the bridge?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i'm asking if that would work??? it's something i pulled from the woods.......lol.lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

if no one has any more advice,,,i'm about to go weld this in place....so holla.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

????
in all the pics i have seen ,,,it looks like the chain attaches right where my rear trailing arms are....... anyone have any thoughts on this???


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: They go on the outsides of the pumpkin!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

and....dont use those factory spring perch's for the powerball mount...they will bend.....use some 3'' channel and weld upside down on the axle,,then mount powerballs to that


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 13 2004, 06:54 PM
> *and....dont use those factory spring perch's for the powerball mount...they will bend.....use some 3'' channel and weld upside down on the axle,,then mount powerballs to that *


 :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 13 2004, 05:46 PM
> *:uh: They go on the outsides of the pumpkin! *


 and they'll have plenty of clearance????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 13 2004, 05:54 PM
> *and....dont use those factory spring perch's for the powerball mount...they will bend.....use some 3'' channel and weld upside down on the axle,,then mount powerballs to that *


 i was thinking of welding the power balls to this plate..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

then welding that to the old spring perches and reinforeing the shit out of it front and back...
will that work????????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

like this


----------



## Chosenone (Feb 28, 2004)

checkk my CUTLASS out, dont know what years urs is, but heres an idea for the powerballz ... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...793c0d96c16747e


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chosenone_@Apr 13 2004, 06:20 PM
> *checkk my CUTLASS out, dont know what years urs is, but heres an idea for the powerballz ... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...793c0d96c16747e*


 that looks good dawg......did u weld that there with the brake line run right beside it???


----------



## carvr2 (Aug 23, 2003)

I had a cutty and I cut the factory perches off too. Made a channel shaped mount from 3/8 steel worked real good ( if that helps)
here is an old shot of my s 10 's bridge in construction hope it helps


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carvr2_@Apr 13 2004, 07:28 PM
> *I had a cutty and I cut the factory perches off too. Made a channel shaped mount from 3/8 steel worked real good ( if that helps)
> here is an old shot of my s 10 's bridge in construction hope it helps*


 how long did u have them on???? had any problems out of that rear end???


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 13 2004, 10:17 PM
> *like this*


 it will rip off.....use 3" ch channel


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

looking good homie keep up the good werk!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Use 1 piece of 2 1/2"x 2 1/2" angle iron


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 15 2004, 10:23 PM
> *Use 1 piece of 2 1/2"x 2 1/2" angle iron *


 for the power balls????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

someones stuck in ur car!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 15 2004, 10:32 PM
> *someones stuck in ur car!!!*


naaaaaaaa..... just cut their legs off and hung tham there


lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 15 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 15 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Apr 15 2004, 10:23 PM
> *Use 1 piece of 2 1/2"x 2 1/2" angle iron *


for the power balls????[/b][/quote]
Yes! It will work!  Just like this VVVVVVVVV


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It will work!  Just like this VVVVVVVVV[/b][/quote]
good pic..thanx dawg.......taking that sway bar off tomorrow ...i'll pm u when i do..


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It will work!  Just like this VVVVVVVVV[/b][/quote]
hey tim


Whats the easiest way to make the plate style reinforcement for the rearend?

Rob


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 15 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 15 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good pic..thanx dawg.......taking that sway bar off tomorrow ...i'll pm u when i do..[/b][/quote]
Cool homie let me know!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Apr 15 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (I Drag A55 @ Apr 15 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey tim


Whats the easiest way to make the plate style reinforcement for the rearend?

Rob[/b][/quote]
I cut a rectangle piece, then start measuring the angles and you end up with what you see above!  It is very easy once you cut the length and hieght you need. I always cut it the length between the shock mounts and the hieght from the bottom of the rear end to the bottom of the shock mounts.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut a rectangle piece, then start measuring the angles and you end up with what you see above!  It is very easy once you cut the length and hieght you need. I always cut it the length between the shock mounts and the hieght from the bottom of the rear end to the bottom of the shock mounts. [/b][/quote]
errr.... i hate you



You make it sound sooooo freakin easy... I was under the car for like 45mins trying to make a cardboard template. I fucked up 3 times and hit my head 2 times before i gave up and decided that im doing it with 1.5 inch square tubing

Rob


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Apr 15 2004, 11:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (I Drag A55 @ Apr 15 2004, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errr.... i hate you



You make it sound sooooo freakin easy... I was under the car for like 45mins trying to make a cardboard template. I fucked up 3 times and hit my head 2 times before i gave up and decided that im doing it with 1.5 inch square tubing

Rob[/b][/quote]
Please use a plate...  It is so much cleaner, box tubing is ghetto.  The plate is easy as hell. For the cuts around the rear end, measure from the shock mount to the pumpkin and make a mark on both sides, then see how far it is from the bottom of the pumpkin to the bootm of the axle. Make another mark on your plate, then draw a line from the outside of the pumpkin marks to the marks on the bottom and you just marked the cut out around the pumpkin!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

made mine out of plywood first...........
lol
lol
lol 



Last edited by layedbackluxuries at Apr 15 2004, 11:08 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 16 2004, 12:07 AM
> *made mine out of plywood first...........
> lol
> lol
> lol*


 Whatever works!  Cut the corners off at a angle.  It will look better when welded on the rear end


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Apr 16 2004, 12:07 AM
> *made mine out of plywood first...........
> lol
> lol
> lol*


Whatever works!  Cut the corners off at a angle.  It will look better when welded on the rear end[/b][/quote]
i will,,,that looks clean as hell......wouldn't have thought of it... 



Last edited by layedbackluxuries at Apr 15 2004, 11:15 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 16 2004, 12:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 16 2004, 12:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will,,,that looks clean as hell......won't have thought of it...[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: 

Good shit.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please use a plate...  It is so much cleaner, box tubing is ghetto.  The plate is easy as hell. For the cuts around the rear end, measure from the shock mount to the pumpkin and make a mark on both sides, then see how far it is from the bottom of the pumpkin to the bootm of the axle. Make another mark on your plate, then draw a line from the outside of the pumpkin marks to the marks on the bottom and you just marked the cut out around the pumpkin! [/b][/quote]
hey... i got an idea!


You can make me a complimentary one so that i dont ruin my car with the box tubing. :biggrin: It's a G-Body so i know u know a little something about them. So how bout it??

Rob


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i'll send u mine and take his.........
lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

just mount a peice of 2 1/2 or 3 inch (forget which fits) on top the axle and call it a day,sorry illustration so ghetto couldn't find a good pic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 16 2004, 12:14 AM
> *
> hey... i got an idea!
> 
> ...


 com·pli·men·ta·ry 
2 : given free as a courtesy or favor 

Free no ,but for some cash I could  Plus shipping would be crazy because I make them out of 3/8" :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 15 2004, 11:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 15 2004, 11:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--I Drag A55_@Apr 16 2004, 12:14 AM
> *
> hey... i got an idea!
> 
> ...


com·pli·men·ta·ry 
2 : given free as a courtesy or favor 

Free no ,but for some cash I could  Plus shipping would be crazy because I make them out of 3/8" :0[/b][/quote]
LOL...
I had to atleast ask. 

Ohh i see now that u didnt make it "hug" the pumpkin. I was trying to make it "hug" it and thats where i was running into the problems. I believe that i can do it the way that u did it. do you have a pic of it mounted on the car from the rear, because the way that it is sitting it almost looks like it hugs it all the way around. Thank you


Rob


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here are some more pics, but I don't want to fuck up this topic, but it is good info! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: Last one.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

good pics ...i needed that sh*t...thanx


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i wasn't going to do it , but i'm droping mine out tomorrow,,,looks to be easier that way..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 16 2004, 12:41 AM
> *i wasn't going to do it , but i'm droping mine out tomorrow,,,looks to be easier that way..*


 Well it is only 4 bolts and the brake line so it is easy to take out! Just heavy as hell, and make sure you drain the fluid before welding.  Then put new in when done.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79psycho (Nov 12, 2002)

Man timdog57 u layed down sum Bitchin weilds wut kind of wire did u use cause I'm inprest :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

homie, get those cinder blocks outta there, that shit will crumble in a second


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

hows it coming?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 23 2004, 12:52 AM
> *hows it coming?*


slow...............................................
i'll post some more pics tomorrow ,,,have the rack built and the bridge,,just have to weld them in,,, have all my plate cut...hopefully be done with the rear sat. night....still waiting on my pistin pump for the front....hopefully it will be soon :biggrin: :biggrin: 

keep u posted 



Last edited by layedbackluxuries at Apr 23 2004, 01:12 AM


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

cool, you alrdy order the piston pump?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well,, i'm trading mark some cash and stereo stuff he needs.... he said yesterday that they was fabing some more up and should be ready by the begining of next week....the show is only 29 days away now...  :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79psycho_@Apr 17 2004, 07:11 PM
> *Man timdog57 u layed down sum Bitchin weilds wut kind of wire did u use cause I'm inprest :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :0*


 Thanks man! I use .035 wire size on a Miller 210 mig welder.  


Bay the way layed back pm me so I can tell you some stuff to do to get your lock up higher in the rear


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :0 

.  



Last edited by timdog57 at Apr 23 2004, 05:57 PM


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 23 2004, 05:59 PM
> *:0*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Not good!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 23 2004, 03:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 23 2004, 03:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Apr 23 2004, 05:59 PM
> *:0*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Not good! [/b][/quote]
since when is a rider from KY an authority on reinforcing lowriders>?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Apr 23 2004, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Apr 23 2004, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since when is a rider from KY an authority on reinforcing lowriders>?[/b][/quote]
timmy know his shit.... i would take his advice any day...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Apr 23 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Apr 23 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


timmy know his shit.... i would take his advice any day...[/b][/quote]
im just fucking with him.................OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WHAT????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:uh: Just for you Matt.

Anyway here is the pic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't quite understand the ideology of your rear end reinforcement design.....The way you have it now is not optimal....all of the stresses of the rear will be put upon the skinny section in the middle....That small section of metal is not going to stop any vertical loads....It would have been best to have the metal meet the pumpkin in the middle and have a bead all the way around it....this way you are uniting the pumpkin with both tubes and making one strong whole....by deleting the previously stated step you are throwing out all the principles for reinforcing with a straight stock design ( 1/4" or larger metal plate across bottom of rear end)....just trying to help so you don't end up with a future disaster...


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

looking good


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

what u think timdogg???? the angle on top is just sitting there ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Doesn't look too bad. The plate was welded kind of high it should have been on the bottom more.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 26 2004, 04:16 PM
> *Doesn't look too bad. The plate was welded kind of high it should have been on the bottom more. *


 i'm a first timer ,, i just hope it holds.........
lol :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

man if i had some batteries ... 

talking AA .. i could show tim my trailing arms .. for some professional input .. i know i might rip the ears off my axle someday .. nice to have a spare housing .. know what i mean?


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 26 2004, 02:35 PM
> *what u think timdogg???? the angle on top is just sitting there ...*


 what thickness of steel did you use for the rear end?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know you have more done than that. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

hea,,but not much ..to late to take pics...didn't touch it for like a week until yesterday...lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@May 13 2004, 11:54 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 is that the piston pump?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+May 13 2004, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HiLow @ May 13 2004, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@May 13 2004, 11:54 AM
> *:biggrin:*


is that the piston pump?[/b][/quote]
it's the 3/4 in y-block,, 1 dump,, block with 3/4 in fittings,, marz...

i still don't have the pistin tank yet...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

NICE TOYS HOMIE!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well,, when the pics start working again i'll post some,,but davey and rodney picked up the cutty yesterday to do the install ,,should have her back in a couple of weeks ready to hop............


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jun 20 2004, 04:24 PM
> *well,, when the pics start working again i'll post some,,but davey and rodney picked up the cutty yesterday to do the install ,,should have her back in a couple of weeks ready to hop............*


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

where the rims for the trailor :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 22 2004, 02:47 AM
> *where the rims for the trailor :biggrin:*


 that would have been a tight pic then ....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

T T T


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

should have her back next weekend..

can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

damn i cant wait to see it, did you get them to take any progress pictures when they are workin on it?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jun 25 2004, 12:41 AM
> *damn i cant wait to see it, did you get them to take any progress pictures when they are workin on it?*


 i'm going down there this weekend ..take some pics then...bought 2 more batterys ,, so i'm up to 8 now....went up to 3.5 tons coils in the front,, went ahead and got marz. for my rear pumps too....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Jun 22 2004, 12:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Jun 22 2004, 12:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Chris_@Jun 22 2004, 02:47 AM
> *where the rims for the trailor  :biggrin:*


that would have been a tight pic then ....[/b][/quote]
what's the fitting with the BM logo on top of the backing plate?? tank plug??


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Jun 26 2004, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sixtyfourchevy @ Jun 26 2004, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the fitting with the BM logo on top of the backing plate?? tank plug??[/b][/quote]
yep..
Thats what it is.

Rob


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey man a little off topic. but that pic of the suburban pulling the cutlass with the 22's. how did those tires hold up. how fast did he go and how far. thanks. nice ride too.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2004, 07:49 PM
> *hey man a little off topic. but that pic of the suburban pulling the cutlass with the 22's. how did those tires hold up. how fast did he go and how far. thanks. nice ride too.*


 it was a 3 and half hour drive...they didn't say they had any problems ,,matter of fact they r bring mine back this weekend and picking up my boyz 64 to take back and juice


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

better one


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn homie! your cutty is lookin' very nice!!! 

i can't wait to see tha finished results


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

lookin good....but is it just me or is that front pump mount crooked?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jun 26 2004, 09:59 PM
> *damn homie! your cutty is lookin' very nice!!!
> 
> i can't wait to see tha finished results*


 thanx homie...... davey ( ex t&d swithman) and rodney are hooking it up.....i recommend them for anyone wanting a install in this area


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

what the fuck!?!
you did all that rear end work, but hired out the install?/? whats that about?

damn good work. just wondering, did those black magic pumps come with instructions for those that are new to hydro pumps?

cant wait to see your car when its done, damn good work bro!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jun 26 2004, 10:18 PM
> *what the fuck!?!
> you did all that rear end work, but hired out the install?/? whats that about?
> 
> ...


 yea i know,,but i will have it back next weekend now....if i would have finished it,,,shit might be waiting a while .lol,, nope no instructions...lol


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey cory, thanks for the props and for trusting us to do the work. We really appreciate the opportunity to show what kind of work we can do.

As far as pulling the cutlass with 22's. I hit about 70-75 the whole way home. Put like 68 psi in the back tires and rode. It pulled alot better than I thought it would.

Later, 
Davy 



Last edited by JUICEDLUDE at Jun 27 2004, 12:34 AM


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

looks good


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Jun 27 2004, 12:18 AM
> *Hey cory, thanks for the props and for trusting us to do the work. We really appreciate the opportunity to show what kind of work we can do.
> 
> As far as pulling the cutlass with 22's. I hit about 70-75 the whole way home. Put like 68 psi in the back tires and rode. It pulled alot better than I thought it would.
> ...


 NO PROBLEM AFTER MY BOYZ SEEING THE WORK U GUYS DO YESTERDAY,,THEY R ALL ON BOARD....


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 26 2004, 10:02 PM
> *lookin good....but is it just me or is that front pump mount crooked?*


it's the angle of the pic,,should have took some more pics,,,to excited to think..............lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Keep the updates coming bro!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good, but the rack is sitting awfully low.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt 3 more days


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

have my set of stock uppers if anyone needs them make me a offer


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

$25 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 1 2004, 10:35 PM
> *$25 shipped. :biggrin:*


 $30 they r yours.....lmk..thanx doggggggggggggggg


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Jul 1 2004, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Jul 1 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Jul 1 2004, 10:35 PM
> *$25 shipped. :biggrin:*


$30 they r yours.....lmk..thanx doggggggggggggggg[/b][/quote]
make it $45 i'll box it up with that rear sway bar..lmk


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries+Jul 1 2004, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (layedbackluxuries @ Jul 1 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Jul 1 2004, 10:35 PM
> *$25 shipped. :biggrin:*


$30 they r yours.....lmk..thanx doggggggggggggggg[/b][/quote]
Where is the cross shafts?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 1 2004, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jul 1 2004, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the cross shafts?[/b][/quote]
in my uppers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

So these would come with no shafts?hmmmmmmmm


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 1 2004, 10:40 PM
> *So these would come with no shafts?hmmmmmmmm*


just let me know,,if u want it all or just the uppers.. 



Last edited by layedbackluxuries at Jul 9 2004, 02:33 AM


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

small delay..will have her back monday or tue.....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah boi! :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

more more!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

will take some better pics tomorrow


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

nice! but you need a new camera homie hahaha, looks good i hope to have mine back together soon.. how many inches you hittin so far?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pushing 40" with davey on the switch..no pistin tank yet either


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

how many batts and what coils you running?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

8 batterys,,96 voltz,,, almost full stack of 3.5 ton coils...1 pump to the front


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

#9 for a pump head?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah what pump head do you have and lets see a pic of it doing 40.. if it does all of that you're good! People round here do high 20's and get excited..... I like the fact tha tyou're not like the rest of these tards using 4 tons in a g-body doin less that 50... they want this stiff hop but 4 tons seem to be too stiff.. you want a boing bounce, not a rock thrown at the pavement bounce... My friend had 3 1/4 ton full stack in his cutty and it hopped the best that it ever did... But with 4 tons it got 3 or 4 inches less and with 5's it barely left the ground and cracked the frame... Good lookin bro!


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

LOOKING NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a fucken cool car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jul 9 2004, 09:45 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 What about the paint? :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

I would definetely give it the mid 30's to 40". After we got done with everything we hit it up and were very suprised that it was doin that well with no piston or anything. Now if cory can get rhythm He'll have it swangin in no time..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jul 9 2004, 12:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61 Impala on 3 @ Jul 9 2004, 12:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Jul 9 2004, 09:45 AM
> *:biggrin:*


What about the paint? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
next on tha list


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Jul 9 2004, 05:50 PM
> *I would definetely give it the mid 30's to 40". After we got done with everything we hit it up and were very suprised that it was doin that well with no piston or anything. Now if cory can get rhythm He'll have it swangin in no time..*


 thanx again davey...everything is doing great...

for everyone else if u need a install around this way....this is the man u need to talk too!!!!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jul 9 2004, 02:47 PM
> **


 is that a hole where the spair tire used to be? u should patch that up


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice rear lock-up..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

BUMP

will be adding some more pics soon as i get this damn computer fixed right.....................


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jul 9 2004, 03:16 AM
> *#9 for a pump head?*


 #11


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

clean cutty doing da damn thing


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT...

You have any better pics of it up in 3? Is this as high as it gets? Come on man you gotta keep us updated homie.












Rob


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn dogg.. thats nice!


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

oh yeah, lookin good! i like the fat whites with the black spokes....  :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

clean man....keep it up!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aye homie where did u get those fat white daytons?? How much? holla at me


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 17 2004, 10:31 AM
> * aye homie where did u get those fat white daytons?? How much? holla at me
> [snapback]2141893[/snapback]​*





BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS GOT THEM DAYTONS (TIRES) :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jul 8 2004, 10:46 PM
> *pushing 40" with davey on the switch..no pistin tank yet either
> [snapback]2017727[/snapback]​*


SHIT I WANT TO SEE A PIC OF IT HITTING 40, LIKE YOU SAID....IT LOOKS LIKE IT BARELY WANT TO GET UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't think this dudes been back in a while


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 19 2004, 02:05 PM
> *I don't think this dudes been back in a while
> [snapback]2149848[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPEFULLY HE REACHED 40INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

ttt

haven't seen this in awhile. i'll try to get some pics from him to post this weekend .


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

did you renforce the hole frame? either i didnt read you saying you did or i did see a picture. anyways very cool car! thats ho i picture juicing my first ride, in the driveway with some cynder blacks holding it up


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 9 2004, 07:59 PM
> *another
> [snapback]1839244[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:nice work


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: 64 impala a-arms


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

sucks,,wish i could down size these pics... i'll keep trying.
lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lets s ee a pics of it doin the 40! I always loved the color combo of the car cause it appears to not be quite black but a charcoal grey and I thought that was a differnt for a cutty..

You been around a while though! Welcome back!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

u know of anywhere to get a program off the net to down size pics???


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

think i fixed it..

daily with the hopper


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

know i haven't been around in awhile, but since then i have shorten my drive shaft 1 in. , extended upper trailing arms 1in. , but in all accur. selniods, went up to 1/2in. slow downs and checks on the rear pumps... i will post some more pics tomorrow , now that my computer is working again...


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

Looks good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigmack187_@Oct 25 2004, 02:37 AM
> *Looks good.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2325257[/snapback]​*


thanx for the props... we have a nice show out here this weekend. so i will post some action pics soon after then...


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

how much extension?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

looks like an inch...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Oct 25 2004, 03:11 AM
> *how much extension?
> 
> 
> ...


 the a-arms are off of a 64 impala they are supposed to be some where between 1 1/8 in. to 1 1/4in. extendtion


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 24 2004, 11:26 PM
> *Lets s ee a pics of it doin the 40!  I always loved the color combo of the car cause it appears to not be quite black but a charcoal grey and I thought that was a differnt for a cutty..
> 
> You been around a while though!  Welcome back!
> [snapback]2324836[/snapback]​*


thanx .. yea have a few hydro issues right now but i will have her fixed by this weekend and i will post some pics after the show of mine and all the others at the hop......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's a pic of the accurates..
had all autozone seleniods when i started.... already swaped them all out..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here is a good pic of the front pump... 1 in. block , 3/4 in. port, 3/4 in. check, y'd off to dual 3/8's


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here is what the rear pumps look like now.... trashed the 3/8's check and slowdowns, for 1/2 in. checks and slowdowns ( chrome)


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here is a few more.. check out my gettho azz hop stick.lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

it looks good


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 27 2004, 12:46 PM
> *it looks good
> [snapback]2333281[/snapback]​*


thanx homie...
that avator of yours is looking pretty good itself...........


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

few more pics for today............. :biggrin:


----------



## blownsmokeallday (Jun 25, 2004)

shit looks good.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

1st pic is with it locked up with the chains on for 3 wheel

2nd is locked out with the chains off


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

few more without the chains


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

looks ready to swing..... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Oct 29 2004, 01:37 PM
> *looks ready to swing..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2340441[/snapback]​*


\and u know this man!!!!!!!!!!

what am i saying,, hell u one of the only ones thats seen it swang.............
we'll take care of that after this weekend though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well show bombedthis weekend , so no pics ( didn't want to break something for nothing), but good news is there is a show this weekend in columbia, s.c. ( jemal tempal). they are for sure haveing a hop.. so until then...........


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

Much props homie...Makes me feel good that I see first timers rides com'n out good! I'm about to seitch up my caprice for the first time!! NICE WORK!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jul 9 2004, 05:54 PM
> *thanx again davey...everything is doing great...
> 
> for everyone else if u need a install around this way....this is the man u need to talk too!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2020008[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Jul 9 2004, 05:50 PM
> *I would definetely give it the mid 30's to 40".  After we got done with everything we hit it up and were very suprised that it was doin that well with no piston or anything. Now if cory can get rhythm He'll have it swangin in no time..
> [snapback]2019990[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

YOU STILL SINGLE PUMP?? :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

40" :dunno:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Nov 8 2004, 10:17 AM
> *40" :dunno:
> [snapback]2371323[/snapback]​*


had problems out of my front pump,, so i hook the rear pumps ( street)to the front at 72voltz with nothing on the rear.. rear is as far down as it can go, not even any lines run to the rear cylinders. trust me it gets much higher with my 3/4 (port) pump on the front at 96voltz and the rear locked out.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Nov 8 2004, 11:27 AM
> *had problems out of my front pump,, so i hook the rear pumps ( street)to the front at 72voltz with nothing on the rear.. rear is as far down as it can go, not even any lines run to the rear cylinders. trust me it gets much higher with my 3/4 (port) pump on the front at 96voltz and the rear locked out.
> [snapback]2371496[/snapback]​*


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Cory, Did you get any pictures of that blue s-10 we did that was there?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

yes,, show-n-events,posted under "whitlee show" go check it out..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Nov 8 2004, 09:27 AM
> *had problems out of my front pump,, so i hook the rear pumps ( street)to the front at 72voltz with nothing on the rear.. rear is as far down as it can go, not even any lines run to the rear cylinders. trust me it gets much higher with my 3/4 (port) pump on the front at 96voltz and the rear locked out.
> [snapback]2371496[/snapback]​*


Let's see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Nov 11 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Let's see some pics :biggrin:
> [snapback]2386958[/snapback]​*



be a couple of weeks for i can get some new pics.. sent my block back to vegas
to get some work done..soon as it's back i'm going to post a couple of video's..
they'll only be 30secs or what ever the cam will hold.. lot better than pics!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

T  T  T


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ASIAN BOI_@Nov 13 2004, 02:24 PM
> *T  T  T
> [snapback]2392090[/snapback]​*



ttt


thanx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: 
car is very dirty today,, rained last night , but posted them anyway :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

when are we gonna see some more hopping pics?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

car looks good


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

bent one of my upper trailing arms like butter last night...... here some pics of it


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNN!!!!!! :biggrin: 

time for some adjustable uppers.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Nov 22 2004, 10:31 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2438640[/snapback]​*


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

There you go talking to yourself. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Nov 23 2004, 01:45 PM
> *There you go talking to yourself. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2440813[/snapback]​*



damn meds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!took a pill, i'm cool now....................


lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

new blocks have arrived


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: You better be in that trunk right now swappin shit out!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Nov 29 2004, 02:18 PM
> *:biggrin: You better be in that trunk right now swappin shit out!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2458093[/snapback]​*


 i tried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

is there anyway that you can take some pics like from layin on the ground lookin up at the chain bridge....i just need some ideas and a lil more knowledge before i start my project thanks......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Dec 1 2004, 10:25 PM
> *time to chain that biznach
> [snapback]2466770[/snapback]​*



the chains is what destroyed that arm... my fault through, when i extended my trailing arms and shortened my driveshaft, forgot to lenghten my chains( they was setup for the stock trailing arms)..lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Dec 1 2004, 10:56 PM
> *is there anyway that you can take some pics like from layin on the ground lookin up at the chain bridge....i just need some ideas and a lil more knowledge before i start my project thanks......
> [snapback]2466877[/snapback]​*


i'll see what i can do tomorrow, but there is a couple of different ways to set it up. man is a little different becuse it hook to my plate used to reinforce my axel. here a few now.


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

get a chance to get any pics from underneath of my like the bottam of the bridge and where the chains are mounted on the bridge....if you could get some pics i would greatly appreciate it thanks


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here is a few.... damn it is cold out there!!! hydro's slow as hell...lol


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

how many batts? what kind of reinforcements? and any pics of it hopping with the new back pump


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 4 2004, 09:53 AM
> *how many batts? what kind of reinforcements? and any pics of it hopping with the new back pump
> [snapback]2473900[/snapback]​*


with the new front pump,,,no not yet.. but soon!!!!! 8batterys , 96 to the front , 48 to the rear...
upper a-arms extended and reinforced, lower a-arms reinforced, lower trailing arms reinforced, upper traing arms extendded 1in.( NEED ADJUSTABLES), driveshft shorten 1in. , rearend reinforeced with power balls, rear frame humps reinforced, inside the rear corners about to be fiberglassed, and i still need to wrap my cross member.


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: YOUR CAR CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD,PEACE....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Dec 4 2004, 04:19 PM
> *:thumbsup: YOUR CAR CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD,PEACE....
> [snapback]2474562[/snapback]​*


thanx homie,, but i still have a long way to go....


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Dec 4 2004, 01:27 PM
> *thanx homie,, but i still have a long way to go....
> [snapback]2474573[/snapback]​*


  I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, IM GOING TO START BUILDING A TRUCK DANCER, FOR THIS SUMMER....  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

HOW IS BLACK MAGIC HYDROS....?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Dec 4 2004, 04:33 PM
> *HOW IS BLACK MAGIC HYDROS....?
> [snapback]2474580[/snapback]​*


i love them , they look great and preform even better.. haven't had any problems and the engraving is great.. here's a good pic


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bonne81 (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks for the pics


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's some welding wire i got and some copper connecters....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

also here are some 2 ton pre cuts i got for the rear a couple of months ago :0 and haven't but them in yet,,, but i will real soon


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

look what i found today :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Dec 5 2004, 09:35 PM
> *look what i found today :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2477455[/snapback]​*


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

decide to play around a bit for tonite, and try double dump the front.. i know one of them is a old school italian.. just trying to see if i can get it to dump faster till i get my adex... i know it looks like shit , but what can you say............it's my hopper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

you got them high 50"s yet


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mazdarotti6_@Dec 22 2004, 07:11 PM
> *you got them high 50"s yet
> [snapback]2533351[/snapback]​*


 with what???????????????

this???????????????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Take those slowdowns off if you want it to dump faster. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 23 2004, 05:22 PM
> *Take those slowdowns off if you want it to dump faster.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2536608[/snapback]​*


just have one on... it dumps fine now,, just didn't dump fast enough with one dump. pm me your addy if you still want to sway bar,, it's just going to waste here.. you can just pay shipping if you still want it...


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

nah tim don't want it i do


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Dec 23 2004, 08:24 PM
> *nah tim don't want it i do
> [snapback]2537151[/snapback]​*


i'll let you know if i don't hear from tim soon....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Dec 23 2004, 02:03 PM
> *with what???????????????
> 
> this???????????????
> [snapback]2535762[/snapback]​*



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

ouch!!!!!! :biggrin: 

no more of that shit huh.... :biggrin: 

we need to throw them adjustables on soon.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pics of the uppers for nasty84


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Dec 29 2004, 03:04 PM
> *pics of the uppers for nasty84
> [snapback]2553988[/snapback]​*



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

layedbacklux, your car looks clean bro i like the trunk, it snatches nice, is your a-arms chained? Can you show pics on how you did it? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

-82 Cutty projekt "made in Sweden"

THIS IS A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED MICKE WHO USED MY SCREEN NAME TO POST THOSE PICS.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

-82 Cutty.......

THIS IS A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED MICKE WHO USED MY SCREEN NAME TO POST THOSE PICS.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

-82 Cutty....

THIS IS A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED MICKE WHO USED MY SCREEN NAME TO POST THOSE PICS.


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty...


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 Cutty


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty...


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by m.ad_@Dec 30 2004, 09:58 AM
> *-82
> [snapback]2556644[/snapback]​*



is that bridge from a steel fence thats going to bend..it looks pretty thin just noticed that


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cuty. more pictures to come..........


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by m.ad_@Dec 30 2004, 11:24 AM
> *-82 cuty. more pictures to come..........
> [snapback]2556696[/snapback]​*


hey homie.looks good , but you need to start your own topic if you going to post a azz of pics newbie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by m.ad_@Dec 30 2004, 09:05 AM
> *-82 cutty...
> [snapback]2556505[/snapback]​*


m.ad, is that the rear to your car? If it is, where did you get the spike bolts for the rear dif. Do you have any extra you want to sell or get rid of?


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty more pics....


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty getting dressed.....


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

WELL DAMN,, I LIKE MY NEW CUTTY ....... :biggrin:


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

> i found them here in Sweden, if you still interested , tell me how many and what size you need. And i will came back to you whith the total cost. You can mail me : [email protected]


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> > i found them here in Sweden, if you still interested , tell me how many and what size you need. And i will came back to you whith the total cost. You can mail me : [email protected]
> > [snapback]2557511[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> i was wanting to do the same thing to my rear dif. Is that rear out of a g-body? If so what ever size and how ever many bolts there are for the rear


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

-82 cutty. before i get dressed.......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: newbie

TOP OF THE PAGE WHERE IT READS " NEW TOPIC".... THATS YOU.... ENJOY


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

I gotchya layedback :thumbsup: .

M.ad i posted a new topic for your ride .


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Dec 23 2004, 09:24 PM
> *nah tim don't want it i do
> [snapback]2537151[/snapback]​*



It won't go on your rear end anymore. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Dec 23 2004, 08:24 PM
> *nah tim don't want it i do
> [snapback]2537151[/snapback]​*


 pm me your addy homie......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Dec 30 2004, 06:17 PM
> *I gotchya layedback :thumbsup: .
> 
> M.ad i posted a new topic for your ride .
> [snapback]2557621[/snapback]​*


 thanx homie........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here some pics with the upper adjustable trailing arms on... :biggrin: 

still have alot of play in them... just not going to fu#k with it till time for a show :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

i ordered the uppers and lowers from prohopper yesterday, cant wait to get them.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

lemme get them fattty whites homie!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 6 2005, 08:10 PM
> *lemme get them fattty whites homie!
> [snapback]2578777[/snapback]​*


 if you want the wheels to .. pm me... brand new


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 6 2005, 07:26 PM
> *i ordered the uppers and lowers from prohopper yesterday, cant wait to get them.
> [snapback]2578669[/snapback]​*


 i thought you already had the uppers???? i'll be getting the lowers here soon too... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

them 13s or 14s :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 7 2005, 12:57 PM
> *them 13s or 14s :biggrin:
> [snapback]2580992[/snapback]​*


13's :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

got some new parts... 3 chrome backing plates, new full stack of 4 tons, and a vented motor cap for the front pump..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

nice pics dawg.... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 18 2005, 02:48 PM
> *nice pics dawg.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2617258[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:.. only 72 voltz in these pics


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

72 volts, looks good for only on 72 volts :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 18 2005, 06:41 PM
> *72 volts, looks good for only on 72 volts :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618229[/snapback]​*


yea, it's doing alittle something... going to bump it back up to 96, when i but in these 4 tons :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Video Clip of Cutty hopping

Click here to view


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

what ton do you have in there now?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 18 2005, 08:18 PM
> *what ton do you have in there now?
> [snapback]2618541[/snapback]​*


 3 1/2 ton.. with about 3 or 4 turns cut off.. they have been in for about 5 months with little hopping on.. :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 18 2005, 07:20 PM
> *3 1/2 ton.. with about 3 or 4 turns cut off.. they have been in for about 5 months with little hopping on.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618549[/snapback]​*


shit, i hope mine gets that high. i got 3 ton full stack in my cutty


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 18 2005, 08:23 PM
> *shit, i hope mine gets that high. i got 3 ton full stack in my cutty
> [snapback]2618561[/snapback]​*


 here's a pic of the front pump. black magic be doing that thing :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah i had the #7 marz. but i just bought the #11. and its goin on my cce pump. but i got to change it to a 1 dump like yours, here's a shot of how i had it this past summer. My shit is just 3/8 though


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 18 2005, 08:28 PM
> *yeah i had the #7 marz. but i just bought the #11. and its goin on my cce pump. but i got to change it to a 1 dump like yours, here's a shot of how i had it this past summer.  My shit is just 3/8 though
> [snapback]2618586[/snapback]​*



my front is double dumped... just one check value and one slowdown... it does me good.. adex will be last since this is working so good for me :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

oh ok i didnt see the other dump, it must be on the other side of the pump. I was thinking of putting on an adex but 450 is killin me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's another clip of the Cutty.

Click here


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 18 2005, 10:17 PM
> *oh ok i didnt see the other dump, it must be on the other side of the pump.  I was thinking of putting on an adex but 450 is killin me.
> [snapback]2618980[/snapback]​*


 right ,,, thats why i'm running mine like this for now.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

$450 damn where you guys buy from, I get them all day for 4300 and some change, but hey if you need a adex $300 and shipping I have one in my car right now and there is like 4 months of winter left, so I can get a new SUPER DUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 18 2005, 11:28 PM
> *$450 damn where you guys buy from, I get them all day for 4300 and some change, but hey if you need a adex $300 and shipping I have one in my car right now and there is like 4 months of winter left, so I can get a new SUPER DUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619350[/snapback]​*


 yep,, the reg's run $375 + shipping from black magic....chrome for $475


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


Im liking that second clip.....Who did the great video footage for you????.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 19 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Im liking that second clip.....Who did the great video footage for you????.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2620178[/snapback]​*


 i wonder???????? :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

you want mine for $300 and shipping LMK


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 19 2005, 03:25 PM
> *you want mine for $300 and shipping LMK
> [snapback]2621287[/snapback]​*



pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


 THANX AGAIN HOMIE..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

fainally changed out the rear springs ... heres pics of the old white ones .. and pic of the new 2 ton pre cuts .. i did paint them black before they went in , but no pics of it...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

also.. got me some damn stickers made..... the only stickers you will ever find on my cars....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

also got me a new steel y-block ( chromed).. haven't installed it yet , but coming soon.. 3/4 in inlet, 1/2in. outlets


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

got some new switch ext.... too. black w/ chrome flakes


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's the new noids that i will be running , when and if i ever run out of my accurates :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty78Regal (Jul 10, 2002)

new parts :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty78Regal_@Jan 23 2005, 01:34 AM
> *new parts :biggrin:
> [snapback]2634238[/snapback]​*



yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

page 3


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

links


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 26 2005, 02:05 PM
> *links
> [snapback]2645046[/snapback]​*


i'll try again


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 26 2005, 01:06 PM
> *i'll try again
> [snapback]2645052[/snapback]​*


the "jobs" link works fine.Just have to skip to page three for the cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

when you going to put those 4 toners in, i wanna see what that does. You might be changing my mind with the coils i got.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Jan 26 2005, 04:28 PM
> *when you going to put those 4 toners in, i wanna see what that does.  You might be changing my mind with the coils i got.
> [snapback]2645673[/snapback]​*


 shit .. it's not going to do anything after that for alittle while.. take alittle time for them coils to break in just right..hopefully by summer they'll be just right.... whatz in there now is the 3&1/2's with like 3 turns cut off of them


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pics


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 22 2005, 08:33 PM
> *also.. got me some damn stickers made..... the only stickers you will ever find on my cars....
> [snapback]2633680[/snapback]​*


stickers look good.....wonder who did those??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah cars look good.................next time put full stack in :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 27 2005, 06:17 PM
> *yeah cars look good.................next time put full stack in :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650250[/snapback]​*



you know this,,, man!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 27 2005, 05:33 PM
> *you know this,,, man!!!
> [snapback]2650505[/snapback]​*



yeah man I run a set of full stacks in the front of my 84 linc


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 27 2005, 11:13 PM
> *yeah man I run a set of full stacks in the front of my 84 linc
> [snapback]2651318[/snapback]​*



got any hopping in the snow pics yet???? i'm still waiting on some snow here... but pics will be coming....lol


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 23 2005, 08:44 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2636373[/snapback]​*


took a minute to load but it still works... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 28 2005, 04:17 PM
> *took a minute to load but it still works... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653650[/snapback]​*



??????????????????


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin: ....crap.... didnt work.lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 28 2005, 04:33 PM
> *here is what i was trying to quote. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653732[/snapback]​*


server..........lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


T
T
T


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THAT CUTTY AINT SHIT AINT EVEN CLEAN


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 29 2005, 10:15 PM
> *THAT CUTTY AINT SHIT AINT EVEN CLEAN
> [snapback]2658435[/snapback]​*



HAHAHAHAHAHA
I THINK IT SHOULD BE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR!!!!!

j/k......lol...it's pretty plain....


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WANNA HOP UR RAGGY ASS CUTTY YOU ACT LIKE ITS THE SHIT MY RADICAL DOUBLE GATE CUTTYS A PIECE OF SHIT AND ITS STILL WAY CLEANER, MY STREET CUTTYS.A SINGLE GATE 8 BATTS CLEAN ASS FUCK YOU CANT EVEN COME CLOSE HOMIE.
25 INCHES WITH A PISTON JUST AINT ENOUGH. AND YEAH IT SHUOLD BE LR OF THE YEAR, ASK MARK FROM GAY ASS BLACK MAGIC.PUTTIN RIMS AND SWITCHES DONT MAKE IT A LOW RIDER.BUT JUST REMEMBER I CAN BACK UP MY SHIT WITH MY CARS BUILD A REAL LOLO BEFORE YOU FUCKIN POST


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

J/k UNLESS YOU WANT ME TO BE SERIOS


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2005, 04:43 PM
> *WANNA HOP UR RAGGY ASS CUTTY YOU ACT LIKE ITS THE SHIT MY RADICAL DOUBLE GATE CUTTYS A PIECE OF SHIT AND ITS STILL WAY CLEANER, MY STREET CUTTYS.A SINGLE GATE 8 BATTS CLEAN ASS FUCK YOU CANT EVEN COME CLOSE HOMIE.
> 25 INCHES WITH A PISTON JUST AINT ENOUGH. AND YEAH IT SHUOLD BE LR OF THE YEAR, ASK MARK FROM GAY ASS BLACK MAGIC.PUTTIN RIMS AND SWITCHES DONT MAKE IT A LOW RIDER.BUT JUST REMEMBER I CAN BACK UP MY SHIT WITH MY CARS BUILD A REAL LOLO BEFORE YOU FUCKIN POST
> [snapback]2660434[/snapback]​*


 hahahaha
your mistaken.. i have no piston pump....and what ever clown......hahahaha


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: clown my ass, my cuttys is a show car but i use it for hoppin, only i just cant hopp a raggaty car


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 30 2005, 08:21 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: clown my ass, my cuttys is a show car but i use it for hoppin, only i just cant hopp a raggaty car
> [snapback]2661233[/snapback]​*


 this is only a project ,, don't think for half a min i'm anywhere near done.. this is just the beggining... and yea , it's not the only one i have either...got one getting ready to be frame off,, but hang around for a while ,, you'll see....and i'll give you your props homie.. i know your doing your damn thang.... but relize i live in south carolina not cali..... lol....holla


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 30 2005, 08:14 PM
> *this is only a project ,, don't think for half a min i'm anywhere near done.. this is just the beggining... and yea , it's not the only one i have either...got one getting ready to be frame off,, but hang around for a while ,, you'll see....and i'll give you your props homie.. i know your doing your damn thang.... but relize i live in south carolina not cali..... lol....holla
> [snapback]2661626[/snapback]​*



yeah cant anyone have a project without getting ragged on :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

NOT WERE WE COME FROM, EITHER COME OUT CLEAN OR DONT COME OUT AT ALL. WE JUST DONT RAGGATY RIDE.IF I KNEW HOW TO USE THIS COMP ID POST YOU SOME PICZ, LET U SEE WHATZ REALLY CRACKIN


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 02:49 AM
> *NOT WERE WE COME FROM, EITHER COME OUT CLEAN OR DONT COME OUT AT ALL. WE JUST DONT RAGGATY RIDE.IF I KNEW HOW TO USE THIS COMP ID POST YOU SOME PICZ, LET U SEE WHATZ REALLY CRACKIN
> [snapback]2662677[/snapback]​*


 you still talkin.........lol.......... go buy you a damn camera and learn how to post some pics.lol.. or you do it like your cars and pay someone else to take care of it for you................lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AWWW HELL NA FIRST OF ALL FUKER I BUILD ALL MY SHIT BACKYARD BOOGIE. I DONT LET ANYONE TOUCH MY CARS. FUCK THAT YOU CALLED OUT THE DOGGZ!!!!!!!! NOW YOU GOTZ TO SEE ME. JUST GO HEAD CALL MARK OVER THERE AT *** MAGIC HYDRAULICZ ASK HIM ABOUT CALI ANGEL.THEN GET BACK ON THE COMP. SAY UR SORRY AND I FOGET YOU SAID THAT SHIT. DONT HATE CUZ I GOTZ ALOT OF MONEY AND I STILL BUILD MY OWN SHIT. SHIT IM A REAL FUCKIN RIDER 54' SINGLE PUMP ON 13Z, PAINT, INTERIOR, LOAD ASS BUMPS, FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, AND IT AINT NO RADICAL SUSPENCION, AND THE TRUNK IS CLEAN ASS FUK TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU JUST CANT FUCK WIT ME


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL I JUST GOTTA FUKZ WITH EVERYBODY WITH A CUTLAS. YOU KNOWS


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

54 inches on a single pump, what u run for dros man, I bet that shit is clean can u send me some pics, Ill post them :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 05:27 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AWWW HELL NA FIRST OF ALL FUKER I BUILD ALL MY SHIT BACKYARD BOOGIE. I DONT LET ANYONE TOUCH MY CARS. FUCK THAT YOU CALLED OUT THE DOGGZ!!!!!!!! NOW YOU GOTZ TO SEE ME. JUST GO HEAD CALL MARK OVER THERE AT *** MAGIC HYDRAULICZ ASK HIM ABOUT CALI ANGEL.THEN GET BACK ON THE COMP. SAY UR SORRY AND I FOGET YOU SAID THAT SHIT. DONT HATE CUZ I GOTZ ALOT OF MONEY AND I STILL BUILD MY OWN SHIT. SHIT IM A REAL FUCKIN RIDER 54' SINGLE PUMP ON 13Z, PAINT, INTERIOR, LOAD ASS BUMPS, FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, AND IT AINT NO RADICAL SUSPENCION, AND THE TRUNK IS CLEAN ASS FUK TOO  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU JUST CANT FUCK WIT ME
> [snapback]2664869[/snapback]​*


hey , i tried to let you slide the first time...lol....... so what, about what you got. don't be mad at me because the black magic team out in vegas is out hopping your azz every day.hahaha.....still wounldn't mind seeing the pics...lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 05:29 PM
> *DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL I JUST GOTTA FUKZ WITH EVERYBODY WITH A CUTLAS. YOU KNOWS
> [snapback]2664876[/snapback]​*


 of course......lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

round here theres a lil ol mazda hittin in the 60s,single pump.just ask hangtimemazda, hell show you whats up!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

mutha fuka please i got a lowrider not a fukin gay ass mini truck stupid ass


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

go to truuchas web site in the gallery the navigator gold cutlass on the bumper


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

AND FUCK BLACK MAGIC TOO AND ANYBODY WITH THEM THEY CANT SEE ME EITHER STUPID FUCK THEY DONT EVEN BUILD THERE OWN CARS,SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW, THERS CARS ARE BOUGHT LIKE THAT, PAINTED SOME UGLYASS COLOR THEN THE GAY ASS STICKER.AND U LET ME SLIDE U NEED TO SLIDE OFF OF RONS DICK FUKIN NUT SUCKER


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 09:01 PM
> *AND FUCK BLACK MAGIC TOO AND ANYBODY WITH THEM THEY CANT SEE ME EITHER STUPID FUCK THEY DONT EVEN BUILD THERE OWN CARS,SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW, THERS CARS ARE BOUGHT LIKE THAT, PAINTED SOME UGLYASS COLOR THEN THE GAY ASS STICKER.AND U LET ME SLIDE U NEED TO SLIDE OFF OF RONS DICK FUKIN NUT SUCKER
> [snapback]2665727[/snapback]​*


take it up with them instend of with someone on the other side of country....lol

now you can SLIDE off my dick, how did you say it, " NUT SUCKER'........lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN FUK BOTH THOSE CARS TOO THEY AINT SHIT EITHER.MUTHA FUKA PLEASE UR JUST SOME LAME ASS FUK WITH TOO GAY ASS CARS SO FUK THE EAST COAST AND FUK YOU TOO BIATCH. AND UR HYDROZ ARE JUNK ,BM HYDRO IS JUNK YOU THOUGHT YOUR CAR WAS COOL CUZ IT HAD JUNK PUMP WELL NEWZ FLASH UR CARZ AINT SHIT AND IM OUT11111111111111111


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 02:10 AM
> *MAN FUK BOTH THOSE CARS TOO THEY AINT SHIT EITHER.MUTHA FUKA PLEASE UR JUST SOME LAME ASS FUK WITH TOO GAY ASS CARS SO FUK THE EAST COAST AND FUK YOU TOO BIATCH. AND UR HYDROZ ARE JUNK ,BM HYDRO IS JUNK YOU THOUGHT YOUR CAR WAS COOL CUZ IT HAD JUNK PUMP WELL NEWZ FLASH UR CARZ AINT SHIT AND IM OUT11111111111111111
> [snapback]2667310[/snapback]​*





haha................ the best you can come up with????when your ready to buy some serious hydros call 1-866-magic 33 till then stay OUT1111111
" NUT SUCKER"


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 07:01 PM
> *AND FUCK BLACK MAGIC TOO AND ANYBODY WITH THEM THEY CANT SEE ME EITHER STUPID FUCK THEY DONT EVEN BUILD THERE OWN CARS,SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW, THERS CARS ARE BOUGHT LIKE THAT, PAINTED SOME UGLYASS COLOR THEN THE GAY ASS STICKER.AND U LET ME SLIDE U NEED TO SLIDE OFF OF RONS DICK FUKIN NUT SUCKER
> [snapback]2665727[/snapback]​*



don't build our own cars huh, Angel... wtf is your problem??? You still pissed that a car built by a member of our team and equipped with our pumps kicked your ass every time you nosed up??? I forget... what happened to your shop again??? Where is it??? Oh, that's right... you couldn't keep it in business. Let's see, El ***** was bought from a friend in Cali and the ONLY thing left untouched, meaning rebuilt to work is the FRAME, so pretty much built at BM... I forget... who did the frame on your car??? YOU??? I don't think so... you had someone else do the frame for you... you got any other..."ammo", or is it just the one car... The wagon was built by BM, now I can't speak for the customers that found our porduct to be what they wanted and tore out whatever was in their trunk and put in BM parts... oh wait a minute.... HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE ONE OF OUR BLOCKS ON YOUR CAR??? HOW MANY TIMES WERE YOU AT THE SHOP BEGGING FOR A GOOD DEAL ON PARTS SO THAT YOU COULD HOP??? I don't know what the hell your problem is, but you need to stay the fuck out of the man's topic, you have no business being here talking shit about people you don't know...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Feb 1 2005, 01:16 PM
> *don't build our own cars huh, Angel... wtf is your problem??? You still pissed that a car built by a member of our team and equipped with our pumps kicked your ass every time you nosed up??? I forget... what happened to your shop again??? Where is it??? Oh, that's right... you couldn't keep it in business. Let's see, El ***** was bought from a friend in Cali and the ONLY thing left untouched, meaning rebuilt to work is the FRAME, so pretty much built at BM... I forget... who did the frame on your car??? YOU??? I don't think so... you had someone else do the frame for you... you got any other..."ammo", or is it just the one car... The wagon was built by BM, now I can't speak for the customers that found our porduct to be what they wanted and tore out whatever was in their trunk and put in BM parts... oh wait a minute.... HOW LONG DID YOU HAVE ONE OF OUR BLOCKS ON YOUR CAR??? HOW MANY TIMES WERE YOU AT THE SHOP BEGGING FOR A GOOD DEAL ON PARTS SO THAT YOU COULD HOP??? I don't know what the hell your problem is, but you need to stay the fuck out of the man's topic, you have no business being here talking shit about people you don't know...
> [snapback]2668456[/snapback]​*



OWNED!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, Angel's Cutty is clean and does get up... but I don't why he's being such a hater... :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Here's his car for anyone who's interested...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUKIN MARK, WHO THE FUK BUILT MY CAR, MUTHA FUKA YOU **** AT BM ALWAYS HATE ON ME , AND TOWNCAR92 I AINT OWNED. THEY CANT SEE ME. THEM FUKERS HATE BAD REALLY BAD, LIKE ONE ,I FUKIN BUILT MY CAR BUT THEY TELL EVERY ONE I DIDNT CUZ THEY CANT EVER BUILD A SINGLE PUMP LIKE MINE, TWO, MY SHOP IS STILL UP AND RUNNIN FUKIN STUPID [SEE THE HATE] AND YES I DID HAVE MY FRAME BUILT BY VICTOR AT UNIVERSAL HYDROS NOT UR TEAM STUPID, AND YES IT DID BRAKE FYI. SO I BUILT MY OWN FRAME U SHOULD KNOW, UR TEAM MEMBER LEFT U AND CAME TO ME. AND I DID HAVE A BM BLOCK IN MY CAR TO THATS WHY I LOST THEY SUCKMY CAR ONLY DID LOW 40Z, AND THATS WHAT I GET 4 NOT USING THE BEST PRO HOPPER . NEVER WENT TO UR SHOP BEGGING FYI DNOW CALLED ME MEMEMEMEMEMEM ME FOR THE DEALS AND IT WASNT 4 BM PARTS IT WAS SACO MOTORS STUPID GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.AND HOW DO U KNOW ANYWAYS DIDNT U GET FIRED ON UR DAY OFF.AND FUK WHO I DONT KNOW I AINT A PUSSY LIKE YOU WITH NO FUKIN CAR AND DONT LIE.U DONT. EVEN WHEN CCE GAVE U 1 OF THERECARS [YES GAVE U] U STILL DIDNT HAVE A CAR..SO IM JUST SAYIN U *** MAGICS AINT NO. 1 CUZ U HATE TO MUCH. AND LAST OF ALL U **** TRYED TO SPONCER ME????? SO IN CLOSING FUK U FUK HIM AND FUK BM AND THE TWO CARS IN THAA PIC STILL SUCK. AND MY CUTLASS USES PRO HOPPER SEE IT WORKS NOW BM PARTS SUCK BIG TIME MY CAR WAS PROOF. AND IM OUT " BUMPER CRUSHER"


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

OH MARK TELL THEM HOW PYSA ANGELS CAR DIDNT WORK NO MORE 54 ON THE BUMPER LAST TIME IT WAS OUT IT HAD BM PARTS, IT WAS BROUGHT TO ME NOW IT DOES 75 ON THE BUMPER CRUSH. AND NO MORE BM PARTS, ONLY THE BEST #1


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<span style=\'color:gray\'>THEY SUCK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

"BUMPER CRUSHER"


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 03:13 PM
> *FUKIN MARK, WHO THE FUK BUILT MY CAR, MUTHA FUKA YOU **** AT BM ALWAYS HATE ON ME , AND TOWNCAR92 I AINT OWNED. THEY CANT SEE ME. THEM FUKERS HATE BAD REALLY BAD, LIKE ONE ,I FUKIN BUILT MY CAR BUT THEY TELL EVERY ONE I DIDNT CUZ THEY CANT EVER BUILD A SINGLE PUMP LIKE MINE, TWO, MY SHOP IS STILL UP AND RUNNIN FUKIN STUPID [SEE THE HATE] AND YES I DID HAVE MY FRAME BUILT BY VICTOR AT UNIVERSAL HYDROS NOT UR TEAM STUPID, AND YES IT DID BRAKE FYI. SO I BUILT MY OWN FRAME U SHOULD KNOW, UR TEAM MEMBER LEFT U AND CAME TO ME. AND I DID HAVE A BM BLOCK IN MY CAR TO THATS WHY I LOST THEY SUCKMY CAR ONLY DID LOW 40Z, AND THATS WHAT I GET 4 NOT USING THE BEST PRO HOPPER . NEVER WENT TO UR SHOP BEGGING FYI DNOW CALLED ME MEMEMEMEMEMEM ME FOR THE DEALS AND IT WASNT 4 BM PARTS IT WAS SACO MOTORS STUPID GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.AND HOW DO U KNOW ANYWAYS DIDNT U GET FIRED ON UR DAY OFF.AND FUK WHO I DONT KNOW I AINT A PUSSY LIKE YOU WITH NO FUKIN CAR AND DONT LIE.U DONT. EVEN WHEN CCE GAVE U 1 OF THERECARS [YES GAVE U] U STILL DIDNT HAVE A CAR..SO IM JUST SAYIN U *** MAGICS AINT NO. 1 CUZ U HATE TO MUCH. AND LAST OF ALL U **** TRYED TO SPONCER ME????? SO IN CLOSING FUK U FUK HIM AND FUK BM AND THE TWO CARS IN THAA PIC STILL SUCK. AND MY CUTLASS USES PRO HOPPER SEE IT WORKS NOW BM PARTS SUCK BIG TIME MY CAR WAS PROOF. AND IM OUT  " BUMPER CRUSHER"
> [snapback]2669041[/snapback]​*


don't talk about hate,, you the one that came in here posting your shit, so don't try to turn it around.....and read , i knew who you where and gave you your props and you still kept talking.. yes your car is CLEAN!! but if you read through here , you'll see i never claim that i had the best car in the world, hell , it's a project with alot of work left, but i'm getting there, and don't think for a sec that little video clip posted is the best it can do either... thats just a day out with the boyz on 72 voltz with very little spring in the front... it hits way higher , when i won't it too.. couple of the guys on here have seen it too... and by summer it will be on and you will see. and I'M OUT.....lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 03:20 PM
> *OH MARK TELL THEM HOW PYSA ANGELS CAR DIDNT WORK NO MORE 54 ON THE BUMPER LAST TIME IT WAS OUT IT HAD BM PARTS, IT WAS BROUGHT TO ME NOW IT DOES 75 ON THE BUMPER CRUSH. AND NO MORE BM PARTS, ONLY THE BEST #1
> [snapback]2669077[/snapback]​*


 buy you some..........lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

U GOT ME WITH THOSE DAM PICZ ALRIGHT ALRIGHT BUT I STILL WONT BUY THAT CRAP


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH</span>


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 05:02 PM
> *U GOT ME WITH THOSE DAM PICZ ALRIGHT ALRIGHT BUT I STILL WONT BUY THAT CRAP
> [snapback]2669606[/snapback]​*


lol... just like you,,,HAVEING SOME FUN...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 31 2005, 08:50 PM
> *mutha fuka please i got a lowrider not a fukin gay ass mini truck stupid ass
> [snapback]2665676[/snapback]​*


I DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT A MINI TRUCK. YOU SAID A SINGLE PUMP, WELL HERES ONE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 01:20 PM
> *OH MARK TELL THEM HOW PYSA ANGELS CAR DIDNT WORK NO MORE 54 ON THE BUMPER LAST TIME IT WAS OUT IT HAD BM PARTS, IT WAS BROUGHT TO ME NOW IT DOES 75 ON THE BUMPER CRUSH. AND NO MORE BM PARTS, ONLY THE BEST #1
> [snapback]2669077[/snapback]​*



Yeah, 54 on the bumper... SINGLE PUMP... just like you're bragging that your car does... now it's DOUBLE PUMP... so you only gained 21" double pumping it??? WOW, I'm impressed... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

NOT TO MENTION THE EXTRA WEIGHT THAT WAS ADDED TO IT...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

87cutt damn your car is clean, and yes I roll prohopper too

but layedback is cool, and let him rep BMH


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 01:13 PM
> *I FUKIN BUILT MY CAR BUT THEY TELL EVERY ONE I DIDNT CUZ THEY CANT EVER BUILD A SINGLE PUMP LIKE MINE
> 
> TWO, MY SHOP IS STILL UP AND RUNNIN FUKIN STUPID  YES I DID HAVE MY FRAME BUILT BY VICTOR AT UNIVERSAL HYDROS NOT UR TEAM STUPID
> ...



First, you said the Piasa's car did 54" on the bumper with BM in it...NEWS FLASH IT WAS SINGLE PUMP... didn't you say your's did the same thing now... so what's the difference??? 

Where's your shop??? I'd love to see it... or don't you want people to see your garage??? I never said we had anything to do with your frame, so learn to read... I said someone else built it.

Fired on my day off??? There you go talking out of your ass AGAIN!!! I left for a job that I thought was gonna be better... well, I was wrong. I have been doing all the online stuff for Ron again for a while now... so I didn't get fired.. so shut your mouth about shit you don't know.

Yeah, I got a vehicle that had CCE in it from a close personal friend of mine, not CCE... so get it right. I got rid of it because, unlike you... I have a family, kid, a house payment...not RENT, and my family is my priority... so when you grow up, and have responsibilities, then come talk shit...

Last time I saw you I thought everything was cool... you brought me into this... So as far as I'm concerned, I have nothing else to say to, so good luck with your toys. Good luck at the picnic... you'll need it.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>DONT BLAME THAT SHIT ON ME ILL FUK U UP


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

Can someone explain to me why 87cutt (newbie) is doggin layedback's car. Did i miss something here. This is "HIS" own topic. Keep up the good work layedback, keep postin those picks. :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 05:37 PM
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>DONT BLAME THAT SHIT ON ME ILL FUK U UP
> [snapback]2670568[/snapback]​*



wow... hit a nerve did I???? See this is why no one wants you in their club... you don't know how to shut the hell up when you're wrong. As for the last statement you made... I guess that just shows your immaturity. Threaten me all you want, but whether you know it or not... you don't scare me. :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

This is so funny to me... I'm not taking any of this seriously and I'm getting threatened... :uh: Grow up!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WE"LL SEE FUKER I WOULD DO A HOUSE CALL BUT U DONT HAVE A CAR, I DONT WANT U TO BE SCARED ASSHOLE CUZ I DONT WANT TO RUN AFTER U. AND I CANT BE IN A CLUB BECAUSE OF THA FUK CALI THING U VEGAS BOYS HAVE. BE REAL DONT BE THE FUKIN BITCH U R AND SAY ITS SOMETHING ELSE. AND IT AINT MY FAULT I HAVE MONEY AND UR BROKE, LAST TIME I RECALL YOU FOOLZ TRIPED U GOT BUSTED ON DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN CUZ U KNOW IT WILL MUTHA FUKER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

GROW UP, OH UR SO COOL, TALKIN SHIT LIKE THAT IS GONNA GET U BOMB ON BITCH. IT WONT BE FUNNY WHEN I SEE YOU MARK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ALREADY SNITCHIN FUCKIN SNITCH


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 1 2005, 06:14 PM
> *LAST TIME I RECALL YOU FOOLZ TRIPED U GOT BUSTED ON DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN CUZ U KNOW IT WILL MUTHA FUKER
> [snapback]2670781[/snapback]​*



Is this a violent threat??? That's cool... as far as I'm concerned... with talk like this, you can go back to CALI... 


I'm done here, you've taken this too far and apparently are going to bring violence into the game... ONCE AGAIN!!! So for the safety of people in Vegas, please stay away from the picnic on the 13th. I will not be posting to 87 CuTT anymore... I have nothing more to say...


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Man I cant believe that vato just wont shut up..yes you 87cutt. Look dawg just keep your cool and quit talking shit cuz you have beef with BMH or Vegashopper. Dont need anyone blastin on each other cuz we got kids coming to this event and fuck you know that is fucked up if you start blasting. So do us a favor just dont show up at all. Oh and Mark does have a car just to let u know a black lincoln.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A BIGGYST I AINT GONNA DO SHIT I WAS MAKING A POINT TO MARK AND HE WENT RUNNING AROUND CALLIN EVERYBODY . AND BELIEVE ILL SHOW UP EITHER WAY IF I WAS PLAYIN OR NOT . AND WHOS US DO WHO THE FAVOR U GETTIN LOUD TOO, WHAT U GOT, AND WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BLASTIN DUMBFUK. SEE ALL U FUK ARE STRAIGHT HYNAS AND WHAT UP WITH THIS VATO WHAT DO THAT MEAN HOMIE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A LOWRIDER MARK DOESNT HAVE A LOWRIDER


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

A ANGEL BOI YOU STIRRING UP ALOT OF HEAT WIT BM
WITH ONLY 42 INCHES  TALK IS CHEAP


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

damn fools......lol


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn!! I like the interior.. :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 1 2005, 10:39 PM
> *Damn!! I like the interior.. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2671476[/snapback]​*


 thanx homie.. all stock,, but i keep it clean.lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I TAKE WHAT I SAID ABOUT THAT CUTT THAT CUTTLASS IS CLEAN ,A SERVIN U 2 ITS 54 BM JUST HATES ON ME TOO DAM MUCH THATS WHY I TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT THEM THEY NEVER GIVE NO PROPS THEY JUST TALK SHIT. AND I GOT ANOTHER CUTT DOIN 83 BUT OF COURSE I DIDNT BUILD IT ACCORDING TO BM


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THAT CUTTY IS FUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

All's I know is you Mutha Fuckers need to smoke somethin!  

Wut up Biggie, Vegas, 87 Cutt .


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

lrnvegas</span>


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>AND YA LETS SMOKE


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

sup Big E...like I said in the other post I will just shut the fuck up and leave it at that.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

My Cutty's are bangin!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Those might be big bodys! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Now this is a bumper crusher.
:0 

I Love Vegas!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

holy shit, I dont know what that has to do with cuttys topics but DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

THATS MORE LIKE IT!!!!!!
ass & grass always brings everyone together


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHERE CAN I GET A PAIR OF THOSE BIGBODYZ!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A BIGGYSTWUK I AINT TRIPPIN, MY BAD HOMIE, JUST HAVE FUN


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 2 2005, 03:02 PM
> *A BIGGYSTWUK I AINT TRIPPIN, MY BAD HOMIE, JUST HAVE FUN
> [snapback]2674335[/snapback]​*


 it's all fun & games... just the internet , shouldn't be taken so seriously..lol
i'll be catching up to you boyz soon though... can't help i'm on the dead coast..
lol...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YA U RIGHT DONT TAKE IT SERIOS ITS JUST THE INTERNET, BUT IT SURE WAS FUN TALKIN SOME SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: , AND LAYEDBACK IF I DIDNT LIKE UR CUTTY I WOULD OF NEVER REPLY TO IT???????????????


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

AND I DONT HATE BLACKMAGIC OR RON, I TALK SHIT CUZ IT PISSES HIM OFF


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 2 2005, 07:19 PM
> *YA U RIGHT DONT TAKE IT SERIOS ITS JUST THE INTERNET, BUT IT SURE WAS FUN TALKIN SOME SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin: , AND LAYEDBACK IF I DIDNT LIKE UR CUTTY I WOULD OF NEVER REPLY TO IT???????????????
> [snapback]2675692[/snapback]​*



thanx homie.. i feel ya!!! i be dogging fools in cutty's all the time too that i don't think is up to par with mine , but still nice..... since you got 3 you can't send me one so i can talk alittle more shit . till then i have to get to work....lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN I DONT NOW HOW TO WORK THE COMP YET, I THINK NACHO FROM OSC HAS PICZ OF MY CUTTZ ILL TRY TO GET A HOLD OF HIM SEE IF HE CAN HOOK THEM UP HOMIE TILL THEN IM OUT


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pics


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Dam thats nice!!!. Yo Layedback, what year is that cutty?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 7 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Dam thats nice!!!. Yo Layedback, what year is that cutty?
> [snapback]2692845[/snapback]​*


mine's a 83


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

YOUR CAR SUCKS!!!!!




















:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 10 2005, 12:26 PM
> *YOUR CAR SUCKS!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706766[/snapback]​*



CHippin 64 what an appropriate name for you :biggrin: mr AKA the crew, yea I know you, tryin to hide and shit fuckin narco, naw just playin I see you got a new SN LOL hope your on 4 dis weekend gulp gulp guzzle guzzle, sounds like theres only 2 thing do this winter drink and play with cars


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7BIGNAZTY2_@Feb 10 2005, 01:35 PM
> *CHippin 64 what an appropriate name for you :biggrin:  mr AKA the crew, yea I know you, tryin to hide and shit fuckin narco, naw just playin I see you got a new SN LOL hope your on 4 dis weekend gulp gulp guzzle guzzle, sounds like theres only 2 thing do this winter drink and play with cars
> [snapback]2706797[/snapback]​*


I felt the name was fitting too....haha....
tryin to hide and shit.....lol.... :roflmao: 
"tha crew" has been retired.....I made it to 1000 posts. :biggrin: 

Some ice cold brewskies sounding pretty good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I'll hit you up pimp.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

More vids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 10 2005, 12:49 PM
> *I felt the name was fitting too....haha....
> tryin to hide and shit.....lol.... :roflmao:
> "tha crew" has been retired.....I made it to 1000 posts. :biggrin:
> ...



LOL 1000 post's, DAMN you dirty dirty whore


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7BIGNAZTY2_@Feb 10 2005, 02:41 PM
> *LOL 1000 post's, DAMN you dirty dirty whore
> [snapback]2707069[/snapback]​*


I learned it from cory.The biggest post whore I know. :biggrin: 
990 of these posts were from work....LOL.....

I LOVE MY JOB!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 10 2005, 12:49 PM
> *I felt the name was fitting too....haha....
> tryin to hide and shit.....lol.... :roflmao:
> "tha crew" has been retired.....I made it to 1000 posts. :biggrin:
> ...


Oh you fucker.....I didn't know that was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 10 2005, 12:26 PM
> *YOUR CAR SUCKS!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706766[/snapback]​*


 i hear ya......




hahahahahaha


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 10 2005, 05:23 PM
> *Oh you fucker.....I didn't know that was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2707803[/snapback]​*



haha..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Incogneto style.....LOL.....

Sup dawg???...I felt it was time for a new name....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 11 2005, 07:16 AM
> *haha..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Incogneto style.....LOL.....
> ...




Car's looking good man..........You decide on a color yet or you just gonna bend some corners this year with it and leave it as is??


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:49 AM
> *
> 
> Car's looking good man..........You decide on a color yet or you just gonna bend some corners this year with it and leave it as is??
> [snapback]2711240[/snapback]​*


I have a few color choices bouncin around inside my head right now....LOL...
The blue color will be gone by summer time,before the trim starts going back on her.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well, today hasn't been good to the cutty.... first i extended the trailing arms out so i could ride it locked up.. first time i droped it , snapped the damn ring on the magic balls...........


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

fixed that.........heres a few pics of the trailing arms too


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

so i decided to change out a front hose that has been giving me problems... done that!! works great no leaks..lol

so whatz left to do but SWING THIS BIT*H A FEW TIMES...

so , first click i hear " SNAP "...........

broke my damn drive shaft!!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

so i decided to change out a front hose that has been giving me problems... done that!! works great no leaks..lol

so whatz left to do but SWING THIS BIT*H A FEW TIMES...

so , first click i hear " SNAP "...........

broke my damn drive shaft!!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pics


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

damn dawg!!!!!.......looks like it slipped out too much...then binded.
Lucky you didnt bust the tail shaft on the tranny in half.


Time for that slip yoke.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 11 2005, 04:10 PM
> *damn dawg!!!!!.......looks like it slipped out too much...then binded.
> Lucky you didnt bust the tail shaft on the tranny in half.
> Time for that slip yoke.
> [snapback]2712694[/snapback]​*


 i'm ordering today.... was just going to pull the one out the parts car,, but it would still cost me $120 to get it shorten , rebalanced , and new joints put in it, so fu*k it.. 
SLIP YOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

does BM sell complete???.....or just the slip section????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 11 2005, 04:34 PM
> *does BM sell complete???.....or just the slip section????
> [snapback]2712790[/snapback]​*


 just the section..... ron will build me one, but that cost alittle more, so i can just get it done here.....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ouch..............


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT UP LAYEDBACK, SOME GOOD ADVICE, POWER BALLS ARE NO GOOD WITH A HIGHER LOCKUP, BEST TO USE 2X2 1/4 TUBING, CUZ POWER BALLS ARE ALWAYS GONNA BREAK.TELL THEN IM OUT HOMIE. BUMPER CRUSHER


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

pics,, look no drive shaft.lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Swang it now...........
Before you get a driveshaft.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

was going to,, but no reason now.. i will before i put the new one in....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Those 12's or 14's back there??


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 14 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Those 12's or 14's back there??
> [snapback]2724014[/snapback]​*


12'S


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

the upper trailing arms are extended 3 to 4inches to get that lock up though... where it's at everything is maxed out.. lower trailing arms , brake lines , and emergancy brake cables...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 14 2005, 02:54 PM
> *the upper trailing arms are extended 3 to 4inches to get that lock up though... where it's at everything is maxed out.. lower trailing arms , brake lines , and emergancy brake cables...
> [snapback]2724089[/snapback]​*


I was gonna say..............shit I have 12's and I don't remember it locking up that high!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:05 PM
> *I was gonna say..............shit I have 12's and I don't remember it locking up that high!!
> [snapback]2724139[/snapback]​*


yep,, without the adjustable uppers it wasn't even close to this high... but now i'm using that whole 12inches...lol....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 14 2005, 03:26 PM
> * but now i'm using that whole 12inches...lol....
> [snapback]2724248[/snapback]​*



Same thing my wife says............ 













































:uh:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Same thing my wife says............
> :uh:
> [snapback]2724570[/snapback]​*


 damn,,, unlike the car mine won't let me use the whole 12.... hands on the hips and shit.....lol

j/k


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

uhmmm


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

did you ever have a problem with the arms twisting the bushings on the rear with it so locked up and the uppers at a severe angle


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Feb 14 2005, 08:08 PM
> *did you ever have a problem with the arms twisting the bushings on the rear with it so locked up and the uppers at a severe angle
> [snapback]2725520[/snapback]​*


 i did with the stock uppers , hell even when i had them extended a inch... but with these not at all , cause they have a swivel end, so they are straight....my bushing are beat all to hell from the old ones , but they still serve there purpose....lol...


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

i have extended arms on mine and when i lock up the arm looks like its gonna break of the mount on the body, a couple of time the bushing would pop out of the rears ear.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Feb 14 2005, 08:27 PM
> *i have extended arms on mine and when i lock up the arm looks like its gonna break of the mount on the body, a couple of time the bushing would pop out of the rears ear.
> [snapback]2725592[/snapback]​*


 you have the adjustables too, right???? your talking about the uppers.. i'll be back in a min.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

just looked,, yea , they got a good bit of twist in them , but they are holding up with my 12's.. if my memory serves me correctlly , you have 16's , right??? the way to solve this problem is to extend the lowers , but then you can't drop it all the way,, so it would be better to get the adjustable lowers too, so you can set them how you want them anytime...the reason they are so twisted is because the axel is sliding under the body.. extending the lowers out so the tires are back in the orginal postion, this will corrct the pitch and take the stress off the bushings..


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah there 16's, i was just gonna lower the mounting point of the uppers like 3,4,5 inches, i was also thinking of extending the lowers bout a foot maybe a little more.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Feb 14 2005, 08:44 PM
> *yeah there 16's, i was just gonna lower the mounting point of the uppers like 3,4,5 inches, i was also thinking of extending the lowers bout a foot maybe a little more.
> [snapback]2725660[/snapback]​*


 heard of some peps droping the mounting point.. but don't know anyone personaly thats done it , to have a good up close look at it...


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

this is off a caprice, i forget whos though.:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

intresting,, don't think it would help , without doing something to the lowers anyway.. wonder if he can ride that drop in the rear??? thats why i love the adjustables.. one day set it where i can ride it down, the nexted locked out
but with the lowers and that drop mount should give you another 4inches of lock up in the rear that you wouldn't have without the mounts


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

well, look at the angle of the arms on your car now when it is dropped and then the angle of it fully locked, then imagine dropped with the mounting spot 4"lower (the arms would be almost parrallel), and fully locked up, the angle would be way less severe. thats just how i am picturing it in my head.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Feb 14 2005, 09:12 PM
> *well, look at the angle of the arms on your car now when it is dropped and then the angle of it fully locked, then imagine dropped with the mounting spot 4"lower (the arms would be almost parrallel), and fully locked up, the angle would be way less severe. thats just how i am picturing it in my head.
> [snapback]2725821[/snapback]​*


don't think it would ride pancaked then... the distance from your upper trailing arm mounts to your trailing arm mounts on your rear end would be shorter.. so i think it would push the top half or the rearend back causeing the pinion on the drive shaft be off ( pointing up)
think you could ride it about 4inches up in the back all day though, then have some sick lock up... or puta full stack in the rear might work too... just a though,, not really sure... sounds good though.....lol....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

those pictures of the drop mounts are mine and here is a picture of the car lowered all the way. and sits at 11.25" at the bottom of the bumper w/ a full stack of 3.5 ton coils in the rear and the angle sit straight when down and i can drive on the freeway at 70mph in this postion


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 16 2005, 02:12 AM
> *those pictures of the drop mounts are mine and here is a picture of the car lowered all the way. and sits at 11.25" at the bottom of the bumper w/ a full stack of 3.5 ton coils in the rear and the angle sit straight when down and i can drive on the freeway at 70mph in this postion
> [snapback]2732178[/snapback]​*


 got any pics of it locked up????? also , without the full stack in the rear , would you still be able to ride it all the way down???? looks good homie.... do you have a build up fest on it????


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

that caprice looks GANGSTA uffin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

here 2 pitures and i have no pictures of it sittin w/out coils, but the wheel do tuck under the wheelwells and the angle sits fine, it sat for 2 weeks w/out coils while i was building it but i didnt take a picture of it , and sorry i do not have a build up tread.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

i gotta make some of those for my cutlass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bump.......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

bump...............


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 13 2005, 04:12 PM
> *was going to,, but no reason now.. i will before i put the new one in....
> [snapback]2720180[/snapback]​*


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

NICE.   .......they both look nice.Hard to decide.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 24 2005, 01:18 PM
> *NICE.    .......they both look nice.Hard to decide.
> [snapback]2770888[/snapback]​*



here it is


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

looks good


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

hey is there any chance that u may happen to have some pics of ur batt.-pump rack before everything what put in...?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Feb 25 2005, 07:20 PM
> *hey is there any chance that u may happen to have some pics of ur batt.-pump rack  before everything what put in...?
> [snapback]2777660[/snapback]​*


sure don't homie....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

wish i could have made that show this weekend.. looks like it was off the hook......


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice cutty.....any run ins with johnny law yet?.....had some fuzz gimme the hand hop last night while i was testing the lac out in richmond... cops are pretty cool with switches out there but goddamn the roads are horrible


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 28 2005, 03:49 PM
> *nice cutty.....any run ins with johnny law yet?.....had some fuzz gimme the hand hop last night while i was testing the lac out in richmond... cops are pretty cool with switches out there but goddamn the roads are horrible
> [snapback]2789135[/snapback]​*


 pretty much the same here.. cops don't give us a hard time , but the shitty azz roads do....lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ALL UP ON YA[attachmentid=116940]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=116954]AGAIN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=116958]YA THIS CUTT IS A PIECE OF SHIT FUCK WHACK MAGIC HYDROS


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 28 2005, 11:06 PM
> *[attachmentid=116958]YA THIS CUTT IS  A PIECE OF SHIT FUCK WHACK MAGIC HYDROS
> [snapback]2791355[/snapback]​*


Looks like it got a pro hopper sticker ,not blackmagic. You must be the owners little brother or homie,because nobody fronts on thier shit like u do !!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT U MEAN ON DA ROOF. I HOPE U AINT TALKIN ABOUT MY BROTHERS OR THE HOMIES CUZ THEY DONT PLAY LIKE I DO, WATCH IT HOLMES


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 01:41 AM
> *WHAT U MEAN ON DA ROOF. I HOPE U AINT TALKIN ABOUT MY BROTHERS OR THE HOMIES CUZ THEY DONT PLAY LIKE I DO, WATCH IT HOLMES
> [snapback]2791970[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
he said that car aint yours


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

OH MY BAD DUH!!!! GOOD LOOKIN KGEE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Goddamn it... will you leave this man's topic alone already... keep your juvenile stupidity to yourself!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

STUPID WHAT THE FUCK LEAVE ME ALONE IM JUST PLAYIN WITH LAYEDBACK DAMMMM


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

haha.... what up cutt????? give me some chrome...........lol...........guess i'll slide this single pump out into the yard this weekend and get you some good pics on 96voltz.... fuck it , i'm sick of waiting for a show.........lol.........


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN A BOUT, LET THE PITBULL LOOSE......HAHA..LOL.. WHAT CHROME ILL GIVE U THE WHOLE CAR FOR 8,500.NUH BUT WHAT LAYEDBACK FORGET THE SHOW MAN JUST LET IT LOOSE!!!!!TAKE SOME PICS THOUGH I WANNA SEE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 01:09 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN A BOUT, LET THE PITBULL LOOSE......HAHA..LOL.. WHAT CHROME ILL GIVE U THE WHOLE CAR FOR 8,500.NUH BUT WHAT LAYEDBACK FORGET THE SHOW MAN JUST LET IT LOOSE!!!!!TAKE SOME PICS THOUGH I WANNA SEE THAT!!!!!!
> [snapback]2793125[/snapback]​*


 do it for you sat.... my baby truccha( chippin64) will be here with the video.. hell i'm ready to see what she'll do too...lol


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by on da roof_@Mar 1 2005, 01:42 AM
> *Looks like it got a pro hopper sticker ,not blackmagic. You must be the owners little brother or homie,because nobody fronts on thier shit like u do !!!
> [snapback]2791704[/snapback]​*



I like the way it sits! How were/are the aarms done (entended by ____?)


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THANK HOMIE,1 1/2 INCHES WITH SPLIT BELLY, LOOKS SEXY HUH??? :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HEY ON DA NUTTS I MEAN ROOF OR OFF THE ROOF WHATEVER U CALL UR SELF U AINT GOT ANYTHING THIS CLEAN SO WHY HATE


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i be damn........... it does fit...........lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

is that doggystyle for cars or what???????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 12:26 AM
> *is that doggystyle for cars or what???????
> [snapback]2796207[/snapback]​*


 where did you think monte's come from........lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SHIT ,, :0 :0 :0 :0 I KNEW IT


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 01:01 AM
> *SHIT ,,  :0  :0  :0  :0  I KNEW IT
> [snapback]2796397[/snapback]​*


lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK IT, ITS MATING SEASON FOR GM'S, CAN I BUY THE BABY???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## yourapunk (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Oct 25 2004, 11:38 AM
> *here is a few more.. check out my gettho azz hop stick.lol
> [snapback]2326243[/snapback]​*


is that a flash light homie


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yourapunk_@Mar 2 2005, 07:58 AM
> *is that a flash light homie
> [snapback]2796963[/snapback]​*


used to be..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 28 2005, 02:49 PM
> *nice cutty.....any run ins with johnny law yet?.....had some fuzz gimme the hand hop last night while i was testing the lac out in richmond... cops are pretty cool with switches out there but goddamn the roads are horrible
> [snapback]2789135[/snapback]​*



You guys must have cool cops....the few cops we have up here are peckerwoods and hate mofo's. If a cop was to give me the "Hand-Hop" I'd think he would be trying to set me up just to write me a ticket


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 01:09 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN A BOUT, LET THE PITBULL LOOSE......HAHA..LOL.. WHAT CHROME ILL GIVE U THE WHOLE CAR FOR 8,500.NUH BUT WHAT LAYEDBACK FORGET THE SHOW MAN JUST LET IT LOOSE!!!!!TAKE SOME PICS THOUGH I WANNA SEE THAT!!!!!!
> [snapback]2793125[/snapback]​*


 you sure you want be to do this this weekend............ this pics only on 72........lol
don't forget, i'm only single pump......lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Mar 2 2005, 07:50 AM
> *looking good homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yourapunk_@Mar 2 2005, 07:58 AM
> *is that a flash light homie
> [snapback]2796963[/snapback]​*


 yep, i'm a cheap azz.... i'll get a good one soon. beleive it or not , it works great,, better than holding just a switch with a cord.lol :0


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

you are crazy puttin your other ride underneath a car thats only being held up by hydraulic pressure :0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

crazy? no being bored ? yes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

LAYEDBACK ARE WE ABOUT TO HAVE AN ONLINE HOPP OFFFFF?????????? MAN I KNEW U HAD IT IN U.. LETS DO THIS. BUT WAIT WHY WAIT LETS DO THIS NOW COME ON LAYEDBACK ITS FOR THE COMMUNITY.!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????? HEREON LIL


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

IM GONNA TAKE SOME PICS RIGHT NOW AND POST THEM TONIGHT?????


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

LETS SEE WHOS CUTTY IS KING OF THIS TOPIC


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 06:40 PM
> *LETS SEE WHOS CUTTY IS KING OF THIS TOPIC
> [snapback]2799837[/snapback]​*



where's them pics .........lol.
i'll get you soon......lol.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 2 2005, 05:15 PM
> *you are crazy puttin your other ride underneath a car thats only being held up by hydraulic pressure :0
> [snapback]2799480[/snapback]​*



yep , i know.... but as mazdarotti said... mainly bored....lol :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 06:40 PM
> *LETS SEE WHOS CUTTY IS KING OF THIS TOPIC
> [snapback]2799837[/snapback]​*


 where you at???? done fuc*in broke something , haven't you.........lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

nope waitn for the dig... camera give me an hour or two


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 2 2005, 08:13 PM
> *yep , i know.... but as mazdarotti said... mainly bored....lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2800268[/snapback]​*



lol :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Mar 2 2005, 09:58 PM
> *lol    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2800739[/snapback]​*


 trust me it was a one time thing.. just to snap some pics.. been thinking about it for awhile,, fainally got the balls up and done it... now i have the pics and will never do it again..lol :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 09:47 PM
> *nope waitn for the dig... camera give me an hour or two
> [snapback]2800684[/snapback]​*


 you done yet??????? lol....



hey , i think the monte is waving at you...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

j/k


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THATS AN UGLY BABY I DONT WANT IT. ILL PAST


----------



## bonne81 (Oct 14, 2004)

comeon layedback i wanna see some pics of it swangin.....beeen waiting and watching you post since post #1...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SHIT, MAN MY SHIT DONE BROKE U FUCKIN JINKST ME LAYEDBACK DAMMMM U ......................MUTHA GYDCIFYCFYWYFHC222IU2BURP21UP3F[[P4F[

```
F 








                            [color=gray][SIZE=4] J/K BUT IT DID BRAKE SHIT[/color][/SIZE]
```


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HERES A TEMPERORY PIC FOR RIGHT NOW


[attachmentid=118174]


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Is the big "LIL" hop off still on for this weekend????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 3 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Is the big "LIL" hop off still on for this weekend????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2802457[/snapback]​*


yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like it might rain sat.. but we'll try to get it in anyway.......lol be ready with the cam man!!!!!!!!!!!.....lol


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 3 2005, 09:28 AM
> *yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like it might rain sat.. but we'll try to get it in anyway.......lol be ready with the cam man!!!!!!!!!!!.....lol
> [snapback]2802560[/snapback]​*


We aint skeered of no fuckin rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














OK......Well......maybe a little. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 3 2005, 10:46 AM
> *We aint skeered of no fuckin rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OK......Well......maybe a little. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2802802[/snapback]​*



sunday is supposed to be nice,, so either way.. it's on this weekend....going to swing this bioooooooooooooooooooitch.... no holding back.....lol.......CUTT don't know who he's fuc*ing with........... you know how many pumps i got around here....... he fuc*s me up to bad and i'll buy a dozen x-blocks and slap all 8 pumps that i have here on the front and break the back bumper off this bitch.......lol j/k
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DO IT!!!!!! DO IT!!!!!!!!!! DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

no u wont, man i double dare u.SHIT MY LOWER AARM BROKE AND TWEAKED GOTTA GET A NEW ONE AND CHROME IT BUT ILL PUT IT ON BLACK FOR THIS WEEKEND. AINT NO RUNNIN NOW LAYEDBACK . I GOT THE CAM READY AND WILLIN.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Time to find a blank spot on the tape.......Coast to Coast Hop Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 3 2005, 03:15 PM
> *no u wont, man i double dare u.SHIT MY LOWER AARM BROKE AND TWEAKED GOTTA GET A NEW ONE AND CHROME IT BUT ILL PUT IT ON BLACK FOR THIS WEEKEND. AINT NO RUNNIN NOW LAYEDBACK . I GOT THE CAM READY AND WILLIN.
> [snapback]2803914[/snapback]​*


 i was wondering where you was.lol....... na, but really that sucks man... hate to hear it.... i won't hold it against you for only haveing 1 black a-arm... better hurry up and get to extending that m.f.er.........lol.. and i'll keep it single........ unless you made me look really bad..lol :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahaha DONT TRIP ITS ALL READY FIXED JUST WAITING FOR U HOMIE?????????????????? WHY DO I GOT TO WAIT WHY CANT YOU DO IT NOW JUS WONDERIN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER PIC FOR U LAYEDBACKundefined????????????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 [attachmentid=118652]


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 3 2005, 10:02 PM
> *HERES ANOTHER PIC FOR U LAYEDBACKundefined????????????????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0 [attachmentid=118652]
> [snapback]2805936[/snapback]​*


haha.same old pic.......soon cutt soon.................
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Here's another clip of the Cutty.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2619055[/snapback]​*


ttt 72v............ half stack of 3&1/2 ton coils in the front.. single pump.....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

sup guys sorry i haven't be able to post..until i get my ip address fix and till ic an logged in my home computer....


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

thats it layedback, man?????????? ok id like to thank all the people who knew i was going to win thank yoo thank you :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















j/k,jus hurry up and take the dam pics already???


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

He is waiting for his camera man CUTT........ME.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I will be filming saturday morning.......pics AND video should be up by sat evening. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 4 2005, 10:12 AM
> *He is waiting for his camera man CUTT........ME.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I will be filming saturday morning.......pics AND video should be up by sat evening. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2807750[/snapback]​*


 this man's the shit... camera in one hand, camcorder in the other.............

truccha .. get you some........lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 4 2005, 11:24 AM
> *this man's the shit... camera in one hand, camcorder in the other.............
> 
> truccha .. get you some........lol
> ...



Someone has to pick up his slack on the eastcoast.....LOL...hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 4 2005, 11:24 AM
> *this man's the shit... camera in one hand, camcorder in the other.............
> 
> truccha .. get you some........lol
> ...



Someone has to pick up his slack on the eastcoast.....LOL...hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 4 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Someone has to pick up his slack on the eastcoast.....LOL...hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2808944[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 double post :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 4 2005, 03:12 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  double post :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2808959[/snapback]​*


damn site locked up on me.......LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

my bad chipin, OK I GEUSS ILL WAIT HOMEBOY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HAHAAHHAHAHAHAJ/KHAHAHAHHAJ/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 4 2005, 09:42 PM
> *HAHAAHHAHAHAHAJ/KHAHAHAHHAJ/K :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2810484[/snapback]​*



wheres your pics cutt??????????????????

mine broke , couldn't do shit     
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
yea right..............lol............ have this video up for you in a bit.... remember i'm single pump , so you should double this.....hahahahahahaha


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HEY MAN, WHAT'S YOUR CAR HIT,LAYEDBACK?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Mar 5 2005, 05:51 PM
> *HEY MAN, WHAT'S YOUR CAR HIT,LAYEDBACK?
> [snapback]2813018[/snapback]​*


 no sticks homie
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: so all i can do is guess..... hell,, after i post the vid,, you tell me.......... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

cutt,,,,,,,,, where you at????? that junk hopper hydraulics broke on you.......lol..
black magic


hahahahahahaha

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

no, man this fuckin web site keeps closing on me it says i dont have enough space something about 38.8 mb whatever that means then it shuts down my comp


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 5 2005, 03:44 PM
> *wheres your pics cutt??????????????????
> 
> mine broke , couldn't do shit
> ...


ok now remember im single pump too as soon as i figure out this problem ill post them pics even the trunk


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> cutt,,,,,,,,, where you at????? that junk hopper hydraulics broke on you.......lol..
> black magic
> hahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 5 2005, 09:00 PM
> *ok now remember im single pump too as soon as i figure out this problem ill post them pics even the trunk
> [snapback]2813748[/snapback]​*


pics, pics , pics. lol

it's all good. my computer is slow as hell sometimes too.

but hurry up already!!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

i just figured this  out


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here's the video clip  

http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JPY6Y4...JH15RTNCT7HHUFV


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2005, 10:20 PM
> *here's the video clip
> 
> http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JPY6Y4...JH15RTNCT7HHUFV
> [snapback]2814024[/snapback]​*



hellz ya.....good footage. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

pretty goood now how do i put video footage of my shit, dont know how


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2005, 10:20 PM
> *here's the video clip
> 
> http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JPY6Y4...JH15RTNCT7HHUFV
> [snapback]2814024[/snapback]​*


 thanx alot homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 5 2005, 10:38 PM
> *pretty goood now how do i put video footage of my shit, dont know how
> [snapback]2814069[/snapback]​*


 if you have a digi cam, then you take take 30secs up to 1min of film.. download it and get one of the homies to post it for you... just found out this new one is only good for 25 downloads...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 5 2005, 10:38 PM
> *pretty goood now how do i put video footage of my shit, dont know how
> [snapback]2814069[/snapback]​*



thats the last time you will see it with them half stack of 3&1/2's... next time will be these 4tons... :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

you gonna try to get the full stack in.


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

damn, son, i got "error downloading codecs".


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

lookin good keep swangin


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

hell yea layedback ive been waiting for that footage for a long time...nice video....clean ride to...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 6 2005, 08:44 AM
> *you gonna try to get the full stack in.
> [snapback]2814933[/snapback]​*


 i have a little theroy i want to try out....know alot of homies that throw in the full stack and then it takes them months to get broke in good...so i'm thinking of cutting just a turn or turn &1/2 off , so it's not like that...plus 4tons is really alittle high for my car,, so cutting them off alittle should make them alittle weaker...i'm thinking with that little cut off it will be kinda like haveing a full stack of 3&1/2's
plus it should hop right off the bat..no waiting.. and yes they will be junk sooner this way , but i don't mind buying new springs once or twice a year. if i never have to wait to break in springs to hop... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@Mar 6 2005, 09:33 AM
> *damn, son, i got "error downloading codecs".
> [snapback]2814974[/snapback]​*



not sure if it's still working ,,, texasgold said it was only good for like 25 downloads.....waiting on someone else to post up some more video... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2005, 10:20 PM
> *here's the video clip
> 
> http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JPY6Y4...JH15RTNCT7HHUFV
> [snapback]2814024[/snapback]​*


ttt.............thanx again homie..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

why duz lil web site keep freezin ill be on like 2 to 5 min then it freezez up how can i download this video its on a digi cam,is it the web site


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I like this shot of the cutty layedback. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 7 2005, 01:44 AM
> *why duz lil web site keep freezin ill be on like 2 to 5 min then it freezez up how can i download this video its on a digi cam,is it the web site
> [snapback]2817811[/snapback]​*



download it on to your computer and hit up "texasgold" and see if he can help you out.....i just e-mailed him mine and he hooked it up, so it could be posted on here... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

bump

have a ad in the classifeds :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a clip.

Click here


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: thats what i'm talkin about, hurry up and put those 4 tons in.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 8 2005, 09:44 AM
> *:thumbsup: thats what i'm talkin about,  hurry up and put those 4 tons in.
> [snapback]2822999[/snapback]​*


 working on it..... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt :0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2005, 10:20 PM
> *here's the video clip
> 
> http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JPY6Y4...JH15RTNCT7HHUFV
> [snapback]2814024[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 8 2005, 09:44 AM
> *:thumbsup: thats what i'm talkin about,  hurry up and put those 4 tons in.
> [snapback]2822999[/snapback]​*


 the uppers done good for me too.. just had to drop the ass about 1in. from locked out .. it took some of the bind off them... i do beleive if i would have tried that locked out.. the uppers would have poped out like you were talking about...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

that cutty getting there !!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

new valve cover gaskets on this one today... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 8 2005, 10:33 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2826121[/snapback]​*


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

new wrapped lower a-arms and the 4tons are now in...hahaha. it will be a few weeks before their broke in enough to swing.... pics coming soon..........

good looking out brent!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

new lower a-arms and 4ton coils


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well the front don't lay out any more... all the way down in this pic... still need to break these babies in..lol


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Daaaaaaamn!!!!.....That shit looks nice and strong.Brent be doing the damn thing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

is your frame not wraped?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 14 2005, 01:16 PM
> *is your frame not wraped?
> [snapback]2848907[/snapback]​*


 not in the front...we working on slapping alittle metal on there... here is the futrue frame on this car.. if i keep it


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

post up a pic with the whole car dump wanna see how it lays....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Mar 14 2005, 10:28 PM
> *post up a pic with the whole car dump wanna see how it lays....
> [snapback]2851099[/snapback]​*



i promise,, you wouldn't be able to tell the differance... matter of fact,, i think it was dumped in that picc :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 15 2005, 09:25 PM
> *i promise,, you wouldn't be able to tell the differance... matter of fact,, i think it was dumped in that picc :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2855723[/snapback]​*


Is the rear layed out here too???


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

got those springs in the caddi last nite i guess well be able to go head to head soon whats up


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

i need a couple of check valves for the rear got any?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Mar 16 2005, 01:18 PM
> *i need a couple of check valves for the rear got any?
> [snapback]2858680[/snapback]​*


Do you need 3/8 or 1/2 checks???


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn man...
You have got balls. Hopping the fuck out of it without any frame reinforcements on the front. I still havent even put my front pump in untill I finish my new frame. My cutty is my daily so i cant afford to have it out of commission for long.

Rob


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 16 2005, 03:54 PM
> *Damn man...
> You have got balls. Hopping the fuck out of it without any frame reinforcements on the front. I still havent even put my front pump in untill I finish my new frame. My cutty is my daily so i cant afford to have it out of commission for long.
> 
> ...


 thats why i don't hop the regal... if the cutty was my daily, i wouldn't hop it........lol
reaaly two is breaking the hell out of me....i need to get me a stock daily......lol


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Mar 16 2005, 01:18 PM
> *i need a couple of check valves for the rear got any?
> [snapback]2858680[/snapback]​*



hit me up. i'm placing a order today before 7pm... layyy


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

hey layedback in those pics is that with the back fully dumped to....if not can u get us some pics


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Mar 16 2005, 09:18 PM
> *hey layedback in those pics is that with the back fully dumped to....if not can u get us some pics
> [snapback]2860726[/snapback]​*


 no it's not,, but it don't lay either..i'll get some new pics when this rain dies down..
:biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

aight just courious on what it looks like


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Mar 16 2005, 09:22 PM
> *aight just courious on what it looks like
> [snapback]2860751[/snapback]​*


 it's all good...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticplastic (Sep 25, 2003)

layedback how many batteries are you running to your pumps and how many noids are you running


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Mar 16 2005, 01:16 PM
> *got those springs in the caddi last nite i guess well be able to go head to head soon whats up
> [snapback]2858665[/snapback]​*


 .. i missed this one till just now........ i know you got some already broke in springs.. my mine isn't doing shit for awhile....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i did order that piston tank today though :biggrin: i will probally sleep with it on the night stand for awhile though............

holla at me and let me know if you have any weekdays off soon so we can get up
peace,,,,
..........cory


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

piston tank rods... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

comeon now i now you got some good wether down there in that sunny state and yea i can call it a sunny state because when you live in ohio everyother state is a sunny state haha.....just wanna see some pics with that baby fully dumped....just couirous cause i got just shy of a full stack of 3/12 tons in the front with some precuts in the back and wanna see what it lays like...mines still up on jacks not finished yet.....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Mar 17 2005, 10:47 PM
> *comeon now i now you got some good wether down there in that sunny state and yea i can call it a sunny state because when you live in ohio everyother state is a sunny state haha.....just wanna see some pics with that baby fully dumped....just couirous cause i got just shy of a full stack of 3/12 tons in the front with some precuts in the back and wanna see what it lays like...mines still up on jacks not finished yet.....
> [snapback]2866464[/snapback]​*


 cool deal,, shit we just had some sorry weather,, high today was 38 and it's still all wet,, supposed to clear out tomorrow.. might take a few pics in the morning before i go to work...


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

cool...wow that wehter stinks although if we could even get a steady 38 i would love it right now haha...were getting there


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

heres the car locked out , with the chains back on and the trailings arms back to there stock postion ( for standing 3 wheel)....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

heres one with it all the way down.. i have 2 & 1/2 ton pre cuts in the rear with reverse deep cups and top cups on.... in the front , brand new 4 tons with 1 turn cut off.... it still needs some time to break in, but after a while the front will lay lower... the back coils have only been in a couple of weeks and i notice it sits alittle lower in the rear now, then it did ...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

just got mine back together and have the same issue :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 11 2004, 12:54 PM
> *does this look straight????
> [snapback]1843860[/snapback]​*


Use 2x2x1/4 square tubing weld it in from underneath and you didnt have to cut out the back deck aso not being mean or jumping on you in your thread it will look alot cleaner


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

looks real good man i cant wait to get mine finished ....heres a few pics


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Mar 20 2005, 05:12 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2877494[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

my slip-yoke and piston tank from black magic is on the way... they finished building them yesterday........... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Here's a clip.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2821635[/snapback]​*



ttt....... still works :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

clip took a second to load for me......



time for some more video soon.......with the piston(cough)pump on. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 25 2005, 04:53 PM
> *clip took a second to load for me......
> time for some more video soon.......with the piston(cough)pump on. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2906407[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

UPS should be here tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

layedback,man, i sure hope your cradle is reinforced!


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Mar 28 2005, 08:54 PM
> *layedback,man, i sure hope your cradle is reinforced!
> [snapback]2921473[/snapback]​*


its not reinforced hes gonna buckle that thing i had my cross member done just on 2 sides car hit around 25-30 and i folded in a could 3/8"-1/2"


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 01:31 PM
> *its not reinforced hes gonna buckle that thing i had my cross member done just on 2 sides car hit around 25-30 and i folded in a could 3/8"-1/2"
> [snapback]2923600[/snapback]​*


 it's ok :biggrin: i have more


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

it hits pretty good what are you running for a front set up


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 01:45 PM
> *it hits pretty good what are you running for a front set up
> [snapback]2923683[/snapback]​*


in the vids,, half stack of 3 & 1/2 tons... 3/4 in. steel black magic pump,, #11 marzi. , saco comp motor, 3/4in check, y'd off to 2 #6 hoses.... first vid. it was on 72voltz, last vid it was on 96voltz.... and yes, i am in the process of getting more frame work done until i can get this other one wrap completly....


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

i got a 1" bm pump #11 marz. 3/4" check y block 2 1/2" lines 4.5 tons i havent played with it to much but i can seem to get it to work as good as my old showtime it seems slow but i could have a bad battery


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 01:57 PM
> *i got a 1" bm pump #11 marz. 3/4" check y block 2 1/2" lines 4.5 tons i havent played with it to much but i can seem to get it to work as good as my old showtime it seems slow but i could have a bad battery
> [snapback]2923753[/snapback]​*


 how long you had it in???? springs broke in???? i got the 4tons in mine now.. it won't even move......lol


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

my springs are broke in there 2 years old but i only drive it a few months of the year


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 02:34 PM
> *my springs are broke in there 2 years old but i only drive it a few months of the year
> [snapback]2923887[/snapback]​*


 you should be swaggin,, if your batts are good anyway...yea,, hardly ever take mine out either...ever decide you want new springs , hit me up and i'l buy the ones you got now....


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

i was thinking about getting some 3.5 tons but im sick of spending cash on this car what coils are in yours?


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 02:48 PM
> *i was thinking about getting some 3.5 tons but im sick of spending cash on this car what coils are in yours?
> [snapback]2923952[/snapback]​*


 brand new 4 tons with half a turn cut off them.. i have some 3.5's but there only alittle more than a half stack.. they was the ones i was hopping on, in the vids


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 29 2005, 12:42 PM
> *brand new 4 tons with half a turn cut off them.. i have some 3.5's but there only alittle more than a half stack.. they was the ones i was hopping on, in the vids
> [snapback]2924159[/snapback]​*


they seem to work alright


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 04:09 PM
> *they seem to work alright
> [snapback]2924301[/snapback]​*


 yea, they straight,, you just have to be fast on the switch or they'll bottom out
lol............


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

did you have a #9marz. before your #11


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 30 2005, 12:52 PM
> *did you have a #9marz. before your #11
> [snapback]2928930[/snapback]​*



no.. started with #11.....

heres a pics of the piston tank :biggrin:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

sweet what did that cost$


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn man get that frame doen more it seems you reaching for the sky but it hops good now, cant wait too see it with the piston pump and new coils after it broke in :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 30 2005, 12:58 PM
> *no.. started with #11.....
> 
> heres a pics of the piston tank :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928954[/snapback]​*


Time for some footage. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll get my camcorder.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

THOUGHT YOU ALREADY WAS RUNNING A PISTON PUMP?  :dunno:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 30 2005, 03:39 PM
> *THOUGHT YOU ALREADY WAS RUNNING A PISTON PUMP?   :dunno:
> [snapback]2929998[/snapback]​*


 nope,, thats just a regular black magic pump , swaggin.... this should put it over the top :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Here's a clip.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2821635[/snapback]​*


 video before piston pump


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 30 2005, 01:12 PM
> *sweet what did that cost$
> [snapback]2929044[/snapback]​*


 think it retails for $195....i'll have to double check that....


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

let me know when you try it i wanna know what the diff is


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Apr 3 2005, 02:49 PM
> *let me know when you try it i wanna know what the diff is
> [snapback]2947615[/snapback]​*



not going to be putting it on for awhile.. hopefully i can get rid of this regal soon, and finish the frame work on the cutty... then it's on. haha... :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ahhh go ahead and swing it!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 4 2005, 11:57 AM
> *ahhh go ahead and swing it!
> [snapback]2951174[/snapback]​*


 we can test it on your car :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe if you had some black magic air bags :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 4 2005, 09:03 PM
> *maybe if you had some black magic air bags :biggrin:
> [snapback]2953502[/snapback]​*



man,, thats a SIN even haveing black magic , and air bags in the same sentance...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

friends dont let friends drive g-bodys... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 5 2005, 11:59 AM
> *friends dont let friends drive g-bodys... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2956252[/snapback]​*


 looks like TRUDAWG 's got a new buddy.... haha....

freinds don't let freinds drive PINK impala's :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 7 2005, 05:47 AM
> *looks like TRUDAWG 's got a new buddy.... haha....
> 
> freinds don't let freinds drive PINK impala's :biggrin:
> [snapback]2966310[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 7 2005, 06:44 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2969337[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Dont sell it .....bobby is going to the bank right now for a loan.



hahahahaha!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

a wut up layedback heres your pic, u cool but u just






























STRAIGHT LOST, SINGLE PUMP, 10 BATTS, 73 IN, COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

JUST STRAIGHT BUMPERCHECKIN U STILL WANT SOME, AND I GOTZ BOTH BUMPERS JUST FOR THA HATERZ[attachmentid=153901]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=153902]AND IT DRIVES, LAYS, ITS JUST TO LATE TO HATE, ALREADY GETTIN NEW PAINT, INT, FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIDGE. AD IM CHROMIN THA BUMPERS JUST FOR THA HATEN


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 22 2005, 10:11 PM
> *JUST STRAIGHT BUMPERCHECKIN U STILL WANT SOME, AND I GOTZ BOTH BUMPERS JUST FOR THA HATERZ[attachmentid=153901]
> [snapback]3038962[/snapback]​*


 haha,, is that even your car??? wheres the chrome undies????? looking good if so,,, guess i'll add 2 more batts and this black magic piston pump for you.....hahahahaha


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THATS GAY THAT PISTON PUMP DONT EVEN WORK STUPID, IT AINT MY FAULT U GOT RIPP OFF THAT BPISTON U BOUGHT AINT GONNA DO NO DIFFERANT HATER, THATS MY NEW SINGLE, BUT DONT TRIP ITS ALREADY GETTIN NEW PAINT, INT, CHROME UNDER, DONT HATE CUZ UR DOING INCHES I DID 6 YEARS AGO. SHIT YOUR CAR STILL IS A CHIPPER. [OHHH LOOK AT ME I JUST BOUGHT A PISTON PUMP NOW MY CARZ GONNA JUMP MORE] A LAYEDBACK U WANNA BUY A NEW BLOCK THEY JUST CAME OUT HOTTEST SHIT ON THE STREETS ITS MADE OF WOOD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DUMMY


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 23 2005, 12:21 PM
> *THATS GAY THAT PISTON PUMP DONT EVEN WORK STUPID, IT AINT MY FAULT U GOT RIPP OFF THAT BPISTON U BOUGHT AINT GONNA DO NO DIFFERANT HATER, THATS MY NEW SINGLE, BUT DONT TRIP ITS ALREADY GETTIN NEW PAINT, INT, CHROME UNDER, DONT HATE CUZ UR DOING INCHES I DID 6 YEARS AGO. SHIT YOUR CAR STILL IS A CHIPPER. [OHHH LOOK AT ME I JUST BOUGHT A PISTON PUMP NOW MY CARZ GONNA JUMP MORE] A LAYEDBACK U WANNA BUY A NEW BLOCK THEY JUST CAME OUT HOTTEST SHIT ON THE STREETS ITS MADE OF WOOD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DUMMY
> [snapback]3040935[/snapback]​*



haha ,, your hate , motivates me.............we'll see whatz up soon... keeping this car just for you.... time to finish up the frame work.... then paint booth...we'll see who the chipper is....... still don't think thats your ride... what you took off the chrome undies... what kind of idiot does that??? hehe.....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's my new slip unit from black magic hydraulics...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

NUH IM JUST FUCKEN WITCHA LAYEDBACK .WHATS CRACKIN THOUGH. DONT TRIP SOLD THE TAN CUTT THIS THE NEW CUTT COMING OUT JUST GETTIN REDONE RIGHT NOW THOUGH


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 24 2005, 06:53 AM
> *here's my new slip unit from black magic hydraulics...
> [snapback]3044073[/snapback]​*


how much that run you?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Apr 24 2005, 07:53 AM
> *here's my new slip unit from black magic hydraulics...
> [snapback]3044073[/snapback]​*


i was told it couldnt be balanced for free way use...?..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Apr 25 2005, 12:22 AM
> *NUH IM JUST FUCKEN WITCHA LAYEDBACK .WHATS CRACKIN THOUGH. DONT TRIP SOLD THE TAN CUTT THIS THE NEW CUTT COMING OUT JUST GETTIN REDONE RIGHT NOW THOUGH
> [snapback]3047066[/snapback]​*


 thought that was a different car... what you get for the old one???? i was thinking of doing the same,, but loooks like it's time to just go back to work on this one...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 25 2005, 12:23 AM
> *how much that run you?
> [snapback]3047072[/snapback]​*


 beleive they retail for around $230 :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 25 2005, 12:55 AM
> *i was told it couldnt be balanced for free way use...?..
> 
> [snapback]3047209[/snapback]​*



i'll let you know soon :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

my driveline guy say the spring cant be balanced..let me know.. i need a bigger slip also...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

will be back to working on this in a week or so.. i'm in line to get some more frame work done, have the slip yoke put on , then it goes to get the motor tuned out, then off to paint.... hopefully it will be ready to ride within the next month..


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

layedbacked luxuries to the top!!!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

done alittle work this week...... changed out all the switches on my panel over to carlings... replaced all my battery cables... put in some of the new accumax noids.
also started buying chrome dress up peices .. know it's not much , but it's a start...
hopefully the car will go this week to get the frame work finished.. will be going to the paint booth after that too, just want to get the welding done before fresh paint..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

whow, lookin good!! very nice lock up!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jun 1 2005, 10:53 AM
> *whow, lookin good!! very nice lock up!
> [snapback]3208907[/snapback]​*


 thanx homie.... thats with the 12's in the rear.. soon as the frame works done and the car gets to paint , i will be ordering the 12-24 telescopic cylinders for the rear :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

you just reworked the stock weldings? ...can you post a pic of your driveshaft with the slip yoke?

i'll put some 14" cylinders in the back of my monte carlo, and dont know what to do with the driveshaft.... we in Germany dont have much practice of those driveshaft stuff...... :uh:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jun 3 2005, 05:29 AM
> *you just reworked the stock weldings? ...can you post a pic of your driveshaft with the slip yoke?
> 
> i'll put some 14" cylinders in the back of my monte carlo, and dont know what to do with the driveshaft.... we in Germany dont have much practice of those driveshaft stuff...... :uh:
> [snapback]3218196[/snapback]​*



i will , when it's done.... heres a pic of just the slip unit from BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

got me some new checks for my rear pumps... these are the new stucci's check valves....


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

A few cans of brake parts cleaner will do wonders


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 4 2005, 10:35 PM
> *A few cans of brake parts cleaner will do wonders
> [snapback]3225063[/snapback]​*



when the works done , i'll be cleaning her up... most of it will end up chrome :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Here's a clip.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2821635[/snapback]​*



you have to wait a min,, but it still loads up and plays


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

brently really needs to work on his cutting skills with the torch.  but itll do.....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Some pics of some adjustables (uppers and lowers) I thought you would like.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 7 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Some pics of some adjustables (uppers and lowers) I thought you would like.
> [snapback]3237127[/snapback]​*


mine should be here any day... in chrome though :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Notice the box tubing slip yoke? :0 :0


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 7 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Notice the box tubing slip yoke? :0  :0
> [snapback]3237155[/snapback]​*


yes, i did... looks alittle ruff, but i'm sure it works good with alittle WD-40

THATS NOT THE ORGINAL MOUNTS FOR THE UPPERS TOO... THEY HAVE BEEN LOWERED


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jun 7 2005, 01:31 PM
> *yes, i did... looks alittle ruff, but i'm sure it works good with alittle WD-40
> 
> THATS NOT THE ORGINAL MOUNTS FOR THE UPPERS TOO... THEY HAVE BEEN LOWERED
> [snapback]3237236[/snapback]​*


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

what up bitches


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 5 2005, 12:20 PM
> *brently really needs to work on his cutting skills with the torch.   but itll do.....
> [snapback]3227191[/snapback]​*


ALWAYS ONE THAT THINKS THEY CAN DO IT BETTER ,


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Jun 8 2005, 09:09 AM
> *ALWAYS ONE THAT THINKS THEY CAN DO IT BETTER ,
> [snapback]3241987[/snapback]​*


 well, i think your doing a fine job brother :biggrin: 
just don't fall in love with her, cause i'm going to have to take 
her home one day :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
new chrome adjustable trailing arms... uppers & lowers


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!

I hope my arms shine like those. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

NICE BRO.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 10 2005, 03:48 PM
> *NICE BRO.!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3255152[/snapback]​*


 thanx homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

what the fuck is UP LAYEDBACK. MAN DO MY EYES PLAY TRICKS OR ARE THOSE PROHOPPER TRAILING ARMS, YES THEY ARE DAM U FINALY DID THE RIGHT THING.


> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jun 10 2005, 10:35 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> new chrome adjustable trailing arms... uppers & lowers
> [snapback]3253958[/snapback]​*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HERE IS SOME OLD PICZ TO HATE ON MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K
[attachmentid=187345]

COMING OUT WITH A CLONE PART TWO OF THE GOLD CUTTY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=187348]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

JUST A FEW PICS OF SOME BUMPER CHECKS


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 11 2005, 12:10 AM
> *JUST A FEW PICS OF SOME BUMPER CHECKS
> [snapback]3257286[/snapback]​*



i'll be breaking out soon :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

more chrome coming :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

fresh chrome.... damn nice!!


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jun 12 2005, 05:27 PM
> *fresh chrome.... damn nice!!
> [snapback]3263366[/snapback]​*


 thanx :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 13 2005, 02:45 PM
> *LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3267567[/snapback]​*


 i hear ya , homie... it's coming along :biggrin: still need to get some paint on her..thanx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

what is that big ass round thing?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 13 2005, 04:58 PM
> *what is that big ass round thing?
> [snapback]3267823[/snapback]​*


rear drum backing plates.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 13 2005, 04:07 PM
> *rear drum backing plates.
> [snapback]3267849[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=190073]


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jun 14 2005, 04:40 AM
> *[attachmentid=190073]
> [snapback]3270747[/snapback]​*


so what you building now???? another single or double????


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

got my car back :biggrin: had some more frame work done,( much thanks to brent), here's a couple of pics for now,,,, going to get some chrome upper a-arms soon :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

been adding some chrome goodies too.... upper trailing arms, lower trailing arms, diff. cover, and gas tank straps... here's some pics, will be putting in the slip-yoke drive shaft and chrome rear drum backing plates soon too, still needs a little more :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

well, i finally done something about that nasty ass motor i had...don't think i ever posted a pic of it, hell i can't even find any , but we started stripping everything out i didn't need , smog, ac, heat, overflow , windsheild wiper sprayer, cruize control and other stuff


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

then added some chrome valve covers,valve cover rods, air breather, 
oil breather, raditator cap, plug wire holders, wing nut, power streeing cap, and fuel filter... going to get a chrome alternator , brake fluid lid this week too..


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

already have my chrome tie rods and center linkage, but i'm waiting till i get get some chrome a-arms to put them on.. well, maybe :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:uh: what about that big fuckin hole in tha firewall????


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 21 2005, 08:50 PM
> *:uh: what about that big fuckin hole in tha firewall????
> [snapback]3303981[/snapback]​*


:twak:
aerodynamic


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 21 2005, 08:50 PM
> *:uh: what about that big fuckin hole in tha firewall????
> [snapback]3303981[/snapback]​*


give me alittle time............... damn pat,, always in a rush.........lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

you know im fuckin wit ya! just lookin out for ya :biggrin: 


*******


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 22 2005, 11:07 AM
> *you know im fuckin wit ya! just lookin out for ya :biggrin:
> *******
> [snapback]3306002[/snapback]​*


 i know


hill billy


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

*****


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 22 2005, 11:53 AM
> ******
> [snapback]3306190[/snapback]​*


 whapwhapwhap..
don't make me scalp you....................lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD LAYDBACK


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jun 21 2005, 06:26 PM
> *already have my chrome tie rods and center linkage, but i'm waiting till i get get some chrome a-arms to put them on..  well, maybe :biggrin:
> [snapback]3303632[/snapback]​*


Nice shirt, I got the same one. :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Jun 22 2005, 03:40 PM
> *LOOKIN GOOD LAYDBACK
> [snapback]3307169[/snapback]​*


 thanx homie,, hit me up with a list of any more chrome you have laying around and i'll see what i can do


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## brewtus104 (Jun 26, 2005)

nice car


----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

They head light houseing are not the same size. You need to buy a euro front clip.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

putting the chrome center linkage and tie rods on today,, also got my chrome alternator, hopefully i'll get it on too........... :biggrin: 
pics soon


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

Looking good ese


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Whose junker is that parked in front of you????? 

















:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

yea i would edit that post just ruined that pic






hahahaahaha J/K


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

lol


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

HMMMMM??!?!?!?!.....I've seen that garfield tin before. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

is that where the g stash is?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 14 2005, 10:34 AM
> *is that where the g stash is?
> [snapback]3412174[/snapback]​*



lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 14 2005, 12:34 PM
> *is that where the g stash is?
> [snapback]3412174[/snapback]​*


Thats where he keeps his RICER PORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He has pics of cold air intakes,turbos,and BIG exhaust tips in there. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

man i thought yalll was tight :biggrin: u sure it aint gay porn? :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

tired of waiting,, cutting these springs .........lol


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

DO IT....DO IT.....DO IT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


CHOP CHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 1lomofoinsc (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jul 20 2005, 10:33 AM
> *tired of waiting,, cutting these springs .........lol
> [snapback]3442955[/snapback]​*



what size did you have before cutting i started out with 5 tons they took 2yrs to get bounce so i here you on that!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lomofoinsc_@Jul 20 2005, 03:13 PM
> *what size did you have before cutting i started out with 5 tons they took 2yrs to get bounce so i here you on that!!!
> [snapback]3444189[/snapback]​*


4 tons in there now,, did better when i had the 3.5's in.... going back with them soon :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got alittle more chrome coming too... hood latch assem.... spindles, dust covers..


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn you and all your chrome. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THOS BM SLINGSHOTS SETUP RUN?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 27 2005, 10:25 AM
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THOS BM SLINGSHOTS SETUP RUN?
> [snapback]3489722[/snapback]​*


 they high :biggrin: worth every penny though :biggrin: 
want bare metal or chrome finish??


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jul 27 2005, 02:38 PM~3490900
> *they high :biggrin:  worth every penny though :biggrin:
> want bare metal or chrome finish??
> *


pm me a price on both :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 8 2005, 01:39 PM~3561448
> *pm me a price on both :biggrin:
> *


sent :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got a couple more plaques today from lavish. theses are alittle smaller than the other ones :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got my driveshaft back today too :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

also , heres some better pics of the chrome goodies i just got off of crazycutty
it's the front spindles, dust covers , and the hood latch assem...

have some more coming too :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

New parts looking good homeboy.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 10 2005, 12:24 PM~3580508
> *New parts looking good homeboy.
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

clean up my motor today... but on the chrome alternator and hood latch assem...
here's some pics


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

more :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

still got some more i need to put on... have some more chrome goodies on the way too :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

where did you get the chrome valve covers at? Is that a 3.8


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Aug 13 2005, 07:12 PM~3612204
> *where did you get the chrome valve covers at?  Is that a 3.8
> *


yep,, 3.8 gasoline.....lol........ got them at a local speed shop. didn't think i was going to find them,, but they had a set in stock.....lol.. of course they had to blow the dust off the box before they handed them to me... look like they had been there for some time :0 ,, but the chrome still looked new since it was in plastic


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump... more pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got my chrome brake calipers last week


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

also.......... ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST!!!!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

you gotta love it thats on 96 volts :0


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

pics from the show this weekend... got first in my class and in the hop


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

no hopping pics


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 28 2005, 11:04 PM~3710704
> *no hopping pics
> *


waiting on dropjaw to post some on there site,, then i will copy them and post here.... :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Aug 29 2005, 10:53 AM~3712669
> *waiting on dropjaw to post some on there site,, then i will copy them and post here.... :biggrin:
> *


that will work homie


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Any new pics?? Drop jaw pics maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Sep 9 2005, 07:51 AM~3781872
> *Any new pics??  Drop jaw pics maybe? :biggrin:
> *


 good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

i'll try blowing that pic up.....
also,, if anyone else looks at djm's website at other shows, you see no one pushing down on my trunk.........lol


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

heres some pics from the nite before at the hotel... notice the lamp.........lol


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 9 2005, 07:52 PM~3785427
> *heres some pics from the nite before at the hotel... notice the lamp.........lol
> *



hehe :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

few pics from today


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

clover show..lol


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

few pics from the show yesterday at knights castle in fort mill....


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

few more


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got some new springs last week too.... 3.5 ton coils,chrome.. had ron (BMH) press them for me before he sent them,, so they should be ready to swing as soon as i put them in


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

also,, another one bite the dust last week...lol
guess i'll throw it on the pile...lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn....


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 27 2005, 07:13 PM~3897849
> *Damn....
> *


right,,,,lol,,,,,, wish i knew how to rebuild them........ lol


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

what size are those i need a 14 or 12 just one ,whats up


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2005, 03:52 PM~3933353
> *what size are those i need a 14 or 12  just one ,whats up
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Those are YOUR old cylinders. BENT TO HELL!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

dam


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 4 2005, 07:02 AM~3938212
> *dam
> *


yep,, we robbed the seals out of them for dusty..........lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

god damn.too many pics on this page homie, im on dialup out here


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump,,,,,,,,,,,,,OVERHAULIN :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 14 2005, 03:35 PM~4203020
> *bump,,,,,,,,,,,,,OVERHAULIN :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Good to see you on here again homie.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Nov 14 2005, 03:49 PM~4203944
> *:biggrin:  Good to see you on here again homie.
> *



yep , yep................. will be posting pics from start to finish,, hoping this want take more than a couple months,, trying to get ahold of albert(crazycutty) so i can get some more stuff chromed before time to put it back together.......


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

some new parts for my motor,, pulling it and the tranny this weekend


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

motor pic,, last one before it comes out


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> Not good!


since when is a rider from KY an authority on reinforcing lowriders>?
[/quote]
U have no idea!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> since when is a rider from KY an authority on reinforcing lowriders>?


U have no idea!!!
[/quote]


check the date............lol......old


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

quality fabrication knows no demographic(big words ,give me head aches,small words do too acctually  )


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 29 2005, 10:00 PM~4303150
> *(big words ,give me head aches,small words do too acctually  )
> *



ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

heres that video from last summer... we'll see what it does this year with a full frame wrap , some telescopic cylinders, and the best piston pump money can buy, with adex assem.. with polished hard line returns :biggrin: 


http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was guessin it would do 42" until you said polished returns then i was thinkin in the 60's :thumbsup: 

make sure you use 065 wall tube or you will be cleaning up oil :tears:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 2 2005, 04:24 PM~4323459
> *heres that video from last summer... we'll see what it does this year with a full frame wrap , some telescopic cylinders, and the best piston pump money can buy, with adex assem.. with polished hard line returns :biggrin:
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
> *



thats tight keep us updated homie


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

might beable too save this motor,lol looks like it got really hot cause it melted the whole damn holder for the brushes id change the brushes out and holder and clean it up and add some bearing end caps with holes so it can breath :dunno:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Dec 3 2005, 06:26 AM~4327627
> *might beable too save this motor,lol looks like it got really hot cause it melted the whole damn holder for the brushes id change the brushes out and holder and clean it up and add some bearing end caps with holes so it can breath  :dunno:
> *


redoing my set-up this winter too,,, had no room for a vented motor cap last year,, to close to the batts,, old pic


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

had alot of them too


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 3 2005, 05:37 AM~4327609
> *i was guessin it would do 42" until you said polished returns then i was thinkin in the 60's :thumbsup:
> 
> make sure you use 065 wall tube or you will be cleaning up oil :tears:
> *


 ron has already fully assem. for me,,, shipping complete :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 3 2005, 05:37 AM~4327609
> *i was guessin it would do 42" until you said polished returns then i was thinkin in the 60's :thumbsup:
> 
> make sure you use 065 wall tube or you will be cleaning up oil :tears:
> *


 hoping for 70's even if i have to go up to 10batts.... :biggrin: on good days anyway,,,,,, guess we all know how that goes.....lol


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well good luck to ya :thumbsup: can't wait to see it bro


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 3 2005, 08:50 AM~4328024
> *hoping for 70's even if i have to go up to 10batts....  :biggrin:  on good days anyway,,,,,, guess we all know how that goes.....lol
> *



You are going to have to relocate your trailing arms to hit those numbers but you probably knew that- post up your new rearend work if its done


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Dec 6 2005, 12:05 PM~4347766
> *You are going to have to relocate your trailing arms to hit those numbers but you probably knew that- post up your new rearend work if its done
> *


waiting on my homie to bring it by... i'll post pics soon...


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 4 2005, 04:24 AM~4332814
> *well good luck to ya  :thumbsup: can't wait to see it bro
> *



what it dew????????


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 19 2005, 08:20 PM~4439300
> *what it dew????????
> *



That going on the cutty?????? :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 22 2005, 11:21 AM~4459039
> *That going on the cutty?????? :biggrin:
> *


if it's still here in the spring,,, might just have too....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 22 2005, 02:24 PM~4459891
> *if it's still here in the spring,,, might just have too....
> *



NICE!!!!!!!!!       

If taxes are good......its going on my impy. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Where are those frame pics homie ??????????


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

well hey since one of yall getting new pumps throw ya old one's my way lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

post some new pics


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 19 2006, 05:17 PM~4882410
> *post some new pics
> *



ohhhhhhhh.. i was letting this topic die.. going to start a new one of the rebuild.. waiting til we're a couple of weeks within being finished to start it.. wanted to post all the pics at once , so there wasn't 100 pages of bs between pics :biggrin: 
heres a tease


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

OOPS


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 10:05 PM~4884452
> *ohhhhhhhh.. i was letting this topic die.. going to start a new one of the rebuild.. waiting til we're a couple of weeks within being finished to start it.. wanted to post all the pics at once , so there wasn't 100 pages of bs between pics :biggrin:
> heres a tease
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 13 2006, 08:38 AM~5232606
> *:biggrin:
> *


new topic


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255022


----------

